# Blizzard at Revel's End (IC)



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2020)

Chat Thread (OOC)
Rogues Gallery (RG)

        *GM:*  *Blizard at Revel's End Prelude: The Not-So-Calm Before the Storm*     

*The Gray Seagull in the Sea of Moving Ice*

The last supply ship of the season was late. Delay after delay had beset the _Gray Seagull_ as it had worked its way up the Sword Coast, gathering prisoners, passengers, and supplies for the prison known as Revel's End. The voyage had been terrible for the crew of 'Old Gracie' (as they called her) - three men had gone overboard in a squall and were lost. The ship had struck a berg in the Sea of Moving Ice and was taking on water - the pump had to be manned day and night. Captain Halehearty, a middle-aged stout halfing, had not seen so much ill luck in his whole life, and it had put him in a terrible mood. He shouted at his crew constantly and had far too little sleep. He was mortified at the thought that they might not reach the prison in time to make the return trip before the winter winds made it too dangerous, and they would have to stay at the prison for two months or more. He shuddered at the thought.

Aft of the hold, in a secure compartment, were eight prisoners. Their journey had been a terrible thing; poor ventilation, small space, no privacy. The ship had leaked before, but since the iceberg struck, the compartment's floor sloshed with icy seawater. They could not lie down, and the best they could do to sleep was to lean on each-other and the slope of the hull while standing. If the ship changed tack, they would stumble to the opposite wall, crushing whichever man wound up at the bottom of the pile.









*OOC:*


Here is where we find @Steve Gorak Thorbin and @VLAD the Destroyer Jathlin, and six NPC prisoners.







One deck above them, in cramped, but otherwise relatively passable quarters, were four passengers - all of whom quite intimidated the ship's crew. Boarded in Baldur's Gate was a sly-looking half-elf man named Staylar, (rumoured to be the prison's replacement doctor, the previous having mysteriously disappeared while taking a daily walk by the cliffs) and his two assistants, Fogg and Drumm: mute firbolg twins, who had to nearly crawl to move about the ship and barely fit into their quarters. The last passenger was a deep gnome, picked up in Neverwinter, and said to be travelling to speak to the Warden on a personal matter.









*OOC:*


That would be @jmucchiello Lex and three NPC newly-arrived staff.







Finally, after far too long at sea, the cliffs of Icewind Dale hove into the view of the lookout through the fog and driving sleet. Not long after, the prison itself: perched on a high cliff overlooking the Sea of Moving Ice was a bleak stone fortress carved out of a gigantic, blade-shaped rock. A central tower loomed above the rest of the fortress, and light leaked from its arrow slits. Four smaller towers rose from the outermost corners of the fortress, and guards could be seen atop them, huddled together and wearing greatcloaks. At the base of the cliff was a lonely pier with a weathered dock. Above the pier, a sturdy wooden scaffold clung to the cliff's face. Above that, loomed a large wooden crane that would raise and lower an elevator car with a retractable wooden gate.









*OOC:*


I will return and introduce those who are already at the prison. If I've introduced you, you are free to do some RP posts. Go ahead and talk to NPCs if you like. You can make up anyone I haven't named. or leave it to me as you prefer.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 5, 2020)

"Never liked traveling by sea," Lex says to himself as he is packing his luggage. "Though this cool crisp air reminds me of home. There's too much wind though."

There is a knock at the door. "Sir?" "Come in." "Sir, we're docking soon. If you have anything you need unloaded."

"Have you seen my hat?" Lex asks, his hat securely perched on his head. "I can't find my hat." His voice is gravely as if worn down by use over a long lifetime.

"It's on your--"

"What?" Lex says getting very close to the man. "Can't hear you."

"It's on your head," the man says much louder.

"Oh," Lex touches the brim that must be visible to him. "So it is. Thanks, lad. What can I do for you?"

"I'm here for your luggage," the man says loudly. 

"Oh good. That one is all I have," Lex says, nodding. "Off you go."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 5, 2020)

*Lex*

The sailor took his relatively small bag and Lex moved forward on the lower deck, heading for the stairs, he came upon Fogg and Drumm, carefully stacking large chests ready to be unloaded. It appeared that their master, Staylar, had brought enough personal supplies to outfit a small army. Lex was aware that this gentleman was to be the prison's doctor, but not much else about them. They had only exchanged a few words since the gnome had boarded in Neverwinter, and Lex was not part of the main prison staff. In fact, he was to have his own, unique position as the warden's personal aide.



Spoiler: Lex's Unique Position



Lex had yet to meet Warden Marthannis, but he was eager to. They had exchanged letters, and he was here to investigate her unusual problem:  Lodged inside her is the spirit of a deceased shield dwarf fighter named Vlax Brawnanvil. According to her letters, the spirit of Vlax takes control of her body from time to time for an hour or two (increasing in frequency and duration). While under its control, she speaks only Dwarvish, and occasionally indulges Vlax’s vice for ale and spirits. She has been finding this affliction increasingly hard to conceal. Lex is charged with finding a solution to the problem (and has been asked to help her to conceal it).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 5, 2020)

*Revel's End Maximum Isolation Prison on the Western Cliffs of Icewind Dale*

The prison was low on supplies, and it was a great relief to the staff and prisoners alike when word passed through that the supply ship had been spotted. A few years back, a supply ship had never arrived at all, and some of the prisoners had not survived the long winter that followed. As was tradition, Warden Marthannis put the word out for volunteers among the prisoners, to help offload the stores and to operate the lift. This task was a mixed blessing - it was hard labour in terrible conditions - but it was a small taste of freedom. In addition the prisoners were expected to be on their best behaviour. The consequences of misbehavior were severe. For that matter, there was nowhere to run, so any thoughts of using it as an opportunity to escape were entirely foolish, to say the least.

On the warden's behalf, the dragonborn councillor known as Kriv stood before the twenty-eight prisoners gathered in the yard. He wore a stern expression on his silvery, dragon-like face, as he demanded that volunteers step forward and swear not to cause trouble. Two men glanced at each other and nodded, stepping forward. Then another was shoved by someone unseen, but he dared not step back.









*OOC:*


I recommend that @Leatherhead Py'Cott, @JustinCase Burton, and @KahlessNestor Valrin join the three NPC volunteers. (It will be easier on me to work them in to the following scene. If you don't want to, that's fine, I'll come up with something!)







Doc Halfhand stood on the peak of the Windbreak - the tall, blade-shaped rock that rose over the prison's northern side. The rock protected the prison from the icy northerly winds. A weaker man could not stand where Doc Halfhand did, but he was a goliath. The wind, sleet, and cold bothered him far less than it would most other, smaller types. He had just arrived for the season and it was his habit to have a good, long look at the prison from above before heading down to announce his arrival. From where he was, he could see out over the sea as well, and he saw that the supply ship was arriving. He knew well what busy work would soon follow.









*OOC:*


That would be @Kobold Stew Doc Halfhand. Might want to go help, or at least make sure the workers survive.







Razim the Inquisitor was excited by the news of the supply ship. Unlike everyone else at the prison, it was not because of the food stores, or the other supplies. No, he was happy to eat the prison's rats. The thing that excited him was the stories. It was his job to interview the new prisoners. To learn as much as he could about them, and to make suggestions to the warden of what to expect from them - how they might effect the prisoner hierarchy, and what trouble to expect. It was also his job to teach the prisoners how to behave in their new situation. In short, he was expected to break them - but this was not Razim's way. Razim just liked to hear their stories. He particularly liked their lies.









*OOC:*


Last but not least, we have @Snarf Zagyg lizardfolk Razim.







The newly arrived prisoners would not be expected to be part of unloading the supplies. They could not be trusted yet. While sailor, volunteer prisoner, and prison guards made order from chaos, Razim would work his way through and take charge of the new arrivals. 









*OOC:*


Okay, like with the first post, feel free to do an RP post or two. Don't jump too far ahead, though, the ship is still on its way into dock.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 5, 2020)

Burton Cragsmere, a noble from Waterdeep once but now just another prisoner at Revel's End, steps forward from the line of inmates.

*"Pris'ner two-eight-seven, volunteerin',"* he offers with a passable Waterdhavian streetrat accent despite his impeccably upright posture. The numbers and the uniformly well-worn outfits cannot hide the fact that Burton has had a fine upbringing, and most of the other prisoners must know it. Some have even tried to confront him, seeking to find some sort of influence of his perceived wealth.

But Burton would serve several more years at the prison before he can even think about money. Money his family has withheld from him even before his arrest.

Some work outside, though hard, would be a refreshing change. Maybe, if he works hard enough, he would even be offered some sort of minor reward by the staff.

_Heh, _he mocks himself inwardly. _As if you've ever worked hard in your life. _









*OOC:*


_Edit: _Fixed a mistake with the prisoner number.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 5, 2020)

Py'Cott snorted though the stoic stare on his face.

He hated the cold. When his breath steamed against the frigid air, it would cling to his tusks in the form of ice.

But even more than that, he hated the watered-down stew. The cookstaff had cut corners on meals, "Just a precaution in case the supply ship comes late" They said. "We don't want a repeat of the 'Winter of Bones'." Bah.

The half-orc was sure Kriv was behind the rationing. The frozen night would make you dead numb, but an empty belly would make you suffer. And while Kriv might have his hands tied with what he was allowed to do with some of the prisoners (a noble is still a noble, after all), it was far too "convenient" a situation to be discounted as just coincidence.

Still, the ship was a welcome sight. Perhaps even, a welcome opportunity. While escape wasn't possible, maybe he could sneak a snack.

The Red Ghost, as he liked to call himself, cocked his head when he heard a familiar voice offer up their services.

*"Two Eighty-Five,"* he barked with a step forward *"I could use the exercise."*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 5, 2020)

Burton is startled to hear Py'Cott volunteer himself, too. He suppresses the urge to look at his half-orc accomplice and intends not to show any feelings on the matter.

It has been a long time since they last spoke. Burton is sure the half-orc holds him responsible, and having a confrontation under the eyes of the prison staff would be.. reckless. And Burton knows that 'The Red Ghost' is never reckless.

Or is he?

*"Yes sir,"* Burton blurts out when Counsillor Kriv asks him something -- although he completely missed what the question was, being so caught up in his mental worries.

Kriv seems to smile cruelly at his confirmation -- at least, Burton _thinks_ it's a smile. Dragonborn expressions are notoriously hard to read, but Burton fears he has just agreed to a very dirty task indeed...


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 5, 2020)

*Razum*

Razum places numerous furs upon himself. The cold that bites him does not overcome his need to see the dokaal arrive; Razum is well-served by seeing the reactions of the arrivals as they first see their destination.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 5, 2020)

Jathlin anticipated the ships tack and shifted position so he wasn't crushed by the others in the cell.  He still mumbled curses under his breath as the icy water sloshed over his feet.  He cursed the ships captain for the hundredth time.  Between the squall and hitting something it was apparent he was incompetent.  From the muffled sounds filtering down from the deck it seemed that they had finally arrived at their destination. 

Jathlin closes his eyes and offers up a quick prayer to Valkur to give him strength.  His mouth had already earned him a yellowing bruise around his left eye and he did not want to add a matching one to his right.  Jathlin waits for the guards to collect him and the other new prisoners and take them to processing.  He had heard stories of Revel's End and none of them good but at the moment anything would be better then freezing his feet off in this gods forsaken hold.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 5, 2020)

Thorbin awaited patiently. He knew his time would come, and he had faith that the gods did not intend for him to rot in a cell. He observed the other prisoners, looking for a acknowledgement, a nod, or any hint that he may find a future ally. It was cold, but he forced himself to let the fire of his anger, his rage against the nobles warm him, keep him alert for any opportunity for him to seize.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 7, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Round 0

More prisoners volunteered for the job of helping to unload the ship of the new supplies. When the sixth prisoner volunteered, Kriz shook his head and shoved him back in line. *“Prisoner One-Three-Seven!”* the dragonborn barked out.

Down at the end of the line, Valrin sighed. He closed a small, ragged book of scraps of paper sewn and bound into an old piece of leather. No doubt this was Voss Anderton’s doing, yet another attempt to have him die in this place. Valrin tucked his charcoal pencil into the binding of the book and put the book away in his pocket. He removed his spectacles and wrapped them in a soft cloth and handed them to the prisoner next to him. *“Make sure these get to my cell,”* his bass voice rumbled gruffly.

The prisoner swallowed and nodded, going a few shades even paler than a prisoner in a dank winter wasteland already was.

Valrin stepped forward, brushing his long, black hair out of his blue eyes. They stared directly back at Kriv. *“Present,”* Valrin said quietly.



Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
AC 15
HP 41/41
Rage: 3/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 7, 2020)

*The Gray Seagull docks at Revel's End*

The sea was rough as the ship came to dock, but with the skills of experienced sailors, they pulled alongside the weathered pier and threw lines to waiting men, who quickly tied them off. It was bitter cold, and the sea-spray and sleet combined to freeze on the dock, making it a dangerous, slick mess. Some prisoners were assigned ice-breakers, (essentially pikes, with the job of breaking up any surface that grew too thick with ice build-up), while others were given hooks (to catch the netting while directing the off-loading of crates using the ship's own spar-crane). A few more were used to operate the lift, by walking in a large wheel that raised and lowered the car up and down the one-hundred and sixty-foot cliff. These prisoners were guarded by (and aided in the tasks) by a mixture of prison guards, ship's sailors, and prison labourers.

Razum was frustrated to find that Captain Halehearty intended for the prisoners to be disembarked _last_, when he had expected to take them _first_ (and would certainly not have made the trip to the docks in the cold so soon, had he known). So he moved out of the sleet below decks to begin his interviews. (He would have only briefly spoken to them before bringing them up to interview them in the relative warmth of the prison).


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 7, 2020)

Lex was holding what looked like half of rather large skull. Odd plunks and plinks emitted from the skull in what might be called a musical way. "Bah," he said to no one. "Wood makes for a horrible cave." After a few minutes he put the item in his back pack and climbed up onto the deck of the ship. He walked carefully with a staff for balance. "These old bones ain't like they use to be," he against addressed to no one. He looked up at the sky. "Daytime. Bah. Night sky at least looks like you can reach up and touch it. Day sky is unnatural." He continued making these observations as he roamed about the deck, making no haste to go ashore.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 8, 2020)

Doc Halfhand felt the icy blasts on his face, flet his skin withstand the blast, and felt his heart pulse in definace of the elements. His two fingers released the crag he washanging from, as he stood like a bowsprit of the ship that had just docked. 

There was supposed to be a new doctor on this one, as there had been on the previous two. They hadn't made it. But if this one had -- made it to shore, and not left when the ship did the next morning -- then perhaps he wouldn't be needed as much here. He'd be able to move on.  

Yes, he'd been useful in the kitchen too. No one liked the minimal rations that Doc provided, but it was enough to keep them alive. Maybe the warden would just put him on kitchen duty. 

In any case, he decided to go down to meet the ship. By the time he arrived at the bottom of the peak it was mostly unloaded, but he did what he could to help. It occurred to him as he went down, that if this new guy, Lex, should stay, then he wouldn't be "Doc" anymore. Just "Halfhand". Like before.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 8, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 0

Valrin was assigned to the docks. A sledge was already loaded up near the ship, and Valrin was shoved into a harness. He put his shoulders into the padded rope and dragged the sledge the short distance to the lift, then returned for the next sledge. When the lift was full, he was given an ice breaker to keep him busy while they waited. He didn’t mind. Just standing there in the wet and cold would be worse than working up a sweat breaking the ice on the dock. He settled into a steady rhythm as others loaded the next sledge. It was hard work, but mindless, and he used the time to go over the teachings of The Enlightened One and other philosophers he had studied or read their works.

Out of the corner of his eye, Valerian’s attention was caught by another prisoner swinging one of the hooks at the cargo, trying to catch the netting.

*“Are you insane, man?”* Valrin said, yanking the hook from the prisoner’s hands. *“You see that mark? Those are alchemical supplies. You don’t know what’s in there. You could get us all killed if it blows up! Gentle.”* Valrin guided the net over to the sledge to be settled carefully.

Valrin settled into the steady rhythm of the labor again. He let his mind go free once more, reciting an epic poem about the royal house of Alagrond, the rulers of Neverwinter. It had a strong rhythm, like a war chant, or work song. Soon others were joining in, making the work pass less monotonously.

Athletics: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
Arcana: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
History: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18



Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
AC 15
HP 41/41
Rage: 3/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 8, 2020)

Py'Cott was ordered to help unload the crane, and given a hook for the task.

He had hoped to be put below decks, but no prisoner would be that lucky. On the other hand, this could be the ideal set up. The visibility was very low, but even the half-orc could tell that the cargo was damaged. Water had flooded the hold, seeping into crates and barrels, then froze inside, leaving cracks behind from the expansion. Given the hook, the damaged containers, and his orc-blood eyes, he should be able to find an opportunity to pocket something to sate his hunger.

Still, there was a risk of being caught. In that case, it's better to have others come down with you. Burton, his old employer, would make the ideal patsy. The staff already knew that prisoner two-eight-seven was the "mastermind" behind their botched robbery. So all it would take was slipping something into his coat, then presto! Someone to take the heat.

With his plan fleshed out, Py'Cott called *"Hey, Two-Eight-Seven! Watch your footing!"* Then moved to set it in motion with a pat on the back.

Stealth: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21

Deception: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14

Sleight of Hand: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2020)

Lex continued to stumble about the deck for a while as the prisoners settled into the task at hand. It all seemed to be going smoothly, too smoothly. He could taste it on the wind. Some form of mischief was to be expected. But would it be from the prisoners or from whatever lurked beyond the fog. Perhaps it was time to move his charade to the prison proper. Acting the fool was tiresome and the cold wind did not help.

Insight: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
Perception: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
Investigation: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 8, 2020)

Burton grabbed another net with the hook he'd been given. Another hook from another prisoner aided him in getting the crates safely from the crane onto the docks.

*"Hey, Two-Eight-Seven! Watch your footing!"* he heard a familiar voice shout out through the howling winds and, not aware of any danger, Burton was patted on the back by Py'Cott.

Did he just feel something being slipped into his coat?

Before Burton can react, a guard moves straight for him and yanks the hook out of his hands.

*"What are you doing?"* he barks into the prisoner's face, despite the lull in the winds. 

Trying to stand in such a way that the guard doesn't see whatever was tucked into his clothes, Burton stammers, *"Wh-what d'you mean, sir? Your colleague told me to help out here with the hook."*

Hopefully the man hasn't seen anything and is just telling him to do whatever dirty job Kriv was reffering to, earlier...









*OOC:*


Athletics: 1D20 = [14] = 14
To get the crates to the dock safely.

Perception: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
To notice being slipped some of Py'Cott's goods.

Deception: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
To avoid the guard seeing the goods tucked in his clothes.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 12, 2020)

*Razum*

There is a prickly feeling in Razum's abdomen as he awaits the stories of the fresh dokaal; it reminds Razum of hunger, but it is a much more pleasant feeling. While Razum thinks about this, he sees a dour half-man approach him; yes, Captain Halehearty, the source of his frustration.

"Razum," the infuriating half-man shouts, "I need the new prisoners to help unload the ship, or we'll never make it back it out. Help me out, here. Be a friend."

Razum stares, unblinking, at the old and leathery half-man. _friendship? perhaps this barter will mean the next time, there will be no wait for the stories._

Razum nods, almost imperceptibly, and accompanies the Captain to the hold. There, he sees the new prisoners. As the Captain announces, "This is Razum, he will be in charge of you," he drinks deeply of their reactions to the strangely dressed lizardman with an assortment of blades. He looks around the hold, carefully observing the cargo and the actions of the prisoners and seeing if anything is amiss or hidden while the prisoners begin doing  their work.









*OOC:*




Perception: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
Razum observes the reactions of the prisoners to his arrival.

Insight: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
Eye for detail: Razum looks for hidden objects or creatures.

Investigation: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
Eye for detail: Razum looks for clues or anything amiss.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 12, 2020)

Doc Halfhand makes his way down, and arrives at the pier soon after the ship has moored. Already, people are unloading things, and he does his best to assist, using his great strength on the ungainly or dangerous cargo (athletics). 

As the passengers disembark, he provides a quick physical, ensuring that they are not diseased or nutrient deprived. each gets a goodberry to tide them over (medicine).

A few, clearly, are scared, and Doc does his best to reassure them (persuasion).









*OOC:*


Three skill checks.
Athletics: 1d20+4=22.
Medicine: 1d20+5=18.
Persuasion 1d20+2=12.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 13, 2020)

"Berries?" the oldish dark gnome says to the doctor. "I'm surprised people take them from you. Vile sweet things. If you like 'em you're never going to find more of them in this weather. Now mushrooms, hearty plants. Grow anywhere it's cold and damp."


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 13, 2020)

Jathlin waited impatiently for the jailors to come.  He had never been good at waiting.  His eyes glanced towards the runes to the anti-magic field that prevented him from casting spells.  He looked them over again hoping that perhaps the collision might have disrupted the enchantment in some way.  He shook his head he had never been much for spellcraft.

He shifted his attention towards the door as the captain entered.  A quip grew on Jathlin's lips but died in his throat when the lizardman walked in behind the halfling captain.  He looks over the creature.  He had worked with one of its kind several years ago on the Dread Tide.  That one was odd but loyal and probably the scariest fighter Jathlin had ever met.  He sized up the lizardfolk making sure to keep his reaction calm.  Impressions were important, he had used his own appearance to intimidate enemies.   He was aware of two of the other new prisoners back away from Razum.  Jathlin smirked that was the worst thing to do.  He looked at Razum and spoke up to distract him.

*"So what do you ant us to do first Boss"*

Jathlin gave Razum his most saccharine smile.  He the moved to several large crates that he began to manhandle towards the large opening to the hold.









*OOC:*



Arcana Check: 1d20 *10* Checking the anti magic field on the ships cell

Insight Check: 1d20+6 *8* Sizing up Razum.

Athletics Check: 1d20+5 *18* Moving crates.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 13, 2020)

*Volunteers*

The prisoners who volunteered to help in the ship's offloading were assigned tasks and Kriv sent them out into the driving sleet under the watchful gaze of a dozen guards. Three of them manned the large wheel that would raise and lower the elevator car, while the others rode it down to the slippery, ice-coated docks, where they began to chip away that the slick surface with icebreakers. By the time the first crates had been hoisted over the ship's side, they were already cold and damp through the tattered greatcoats that had been provided. 

Prisoner 284, while directing a load onto a sledge with his hook, managed to palm a steel comb out of a crate with a broken seal, and slipped it into Prisoner 287's greatcoat. The move had been smooth as silk, but the second prisoner's reaction momentarily alerted a guard who stepped in to keep them apart. It was well known that the two had botched some sort of heist, and the guards expected the rougher one to murder the nobleman at any time. They had a bet going. But Kriv would not stand for it during a task such as this.

*"Keep it going, you two!"* barked the guard as prisoner 137 hauled the sledge away while beginning a well-known chant that had others joining in, keeping the work going. This made the guard nod, satisfied, as the work continued at a steady pace.









*OOC:*


More to come.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 13, 2020)

*Staff & Guests*

Many of the prisoners and guards knew Doc Halfhand, and he was well regarded by both. The guards nodded as the giant-kin arrived and stood out of his way as he checked the workers' health, and helped them to move some of the heavier or more awkward objects. He had missed the new doctor's arrival, but he heard about it from a guard, who told him, *"I'm sure the warden'll let ya stay the winter if ya like, but we won't be needin' ya as bad as last time, now'n we got a fancy new Doc from Waterdeep!"*

Lex gave off watching the prisoners offload what he was quite sure was a crate of contraband, the way the guards seemed to miss the shifting looks and glances. He made his way down the off-ramp and was checked over by what he assumed was a very curious and enormous local. He made his way up the dock to the lift, and was about to cram himself in with the latest cargo load, when he noticed something shift the slush-covered foam in the stormy water at the base of the cliff.









*OOC:*


More on that in a bit....







Razum braved the bitter cold and arrived aboard the _Gray Seagull_ with two guards carrying manacles. He accompanied the Captain to the prison hold (aft of the main hold, from which sailors had begun to hoist the cargo). After numbering the prisoners 292 through 299, he agreed to allow the captain to 'borrow' the three largest. With the hatches open, the weather worked its way into the hold, and Razum hugged a corner next to some barrels, to stay out of the way and out of the wind as he watched the new prisoners work.









*OOC:*


More on _that_ in a bit, too....


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 13, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *Staff & Guests*
> 
> Many of the prisoners and guards knew Doc Halfhand, and he was well regarded by both. The guards nodded as the giant-kin arrived and stood out of his way as he checked the workers' health, and helped them to move some of the heavier or more awkward objects. He had missed the new doctor's arrival, but he heard about it from a guard, who told him, *"I'm sure the warden'll let ya stay the winter if ya like, but we won't be needin' ya as bad as last time, now'n we got a fancy new Doc from Waterdeep!"*




Halfhand smiles, a baring of the teeth that he does not mean to look fierce, but which inevitably does. 

He shrugs. "If I'm not needed here, I shall probably head off soon. There are others who need tending as the temperature drops. Ones without a real doctor from Waterdeep." He pulls on a rope, and binds it to a cleat on the wharf, until the ground below the shifting boom-crane is cleared.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 13, 2020)

*OOC:*


Does Lex think the contraband is strictly a prisoner thing? Or is it obvious one or more of the guards are fully aware of the contraband and most likely are the ones who will use it to bargain with the prisoners?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 14, 2020)

Thorbin is getting anxious: there is much activity outside yet he is still stuck in this cell. He observes the movement outside, and tries to to get a sense of the prison’s hierarchy, if there is one. He’d have to get used to being patient, it really wasn’t his strength. And again, perhaps he wouldn’t be patient, his impulsivity had served him well in the past, at least most of the time.









*OOC:*


 catching up and apologies for being quiet: Thorbin was stuck in the hold, and I wasn’t going to post until he got out. I’m still not clear if the ship’s prisoners are out of the hold yet. In any case, here are the rolls:

Perception: 7;
insight: 14;
investigation 20 (natural 20)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Does Lex think the contraband is strictly a prisoner thing? Or is it obvious one or more of the guards are fully aware of the contraband and most likely are the ones who will use it to bargain with the prisoners?











*OOC:*


Lex is pretty sure that there's guards involved, and he's taken note as to who should be questioned, but he got the feeling that it would be dangerous and possibly counterproductive to intervene here and now. (This is unrelated to Py'Cott's petty theft.) You can choose to inform the warden, or blackmail the guards, or whatever you prefer once you're established in the prison.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 14, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 0

Valrin returned for another sledge load. The dock was getting crowded now, what with a dozen guards from the prison, some guards from the ship, sailors, and cargo. While waiting for the next net of cargo, one of the newer guards -- this was his first winter at the prison -- was jostled trying to avoid the errant swing of the crane in the wind, his armor unbalancing him, sending him reeling toward the water. Valrin grabbed the guard by the elbow, hauling him upright.

*“You fall in that water, you’re dead,”* Valrin warned the boy. *“I suggest you go stand over there, out of the way.”* He indicated where the other guards stood. Someone had dragged out a barrel and started a fire, and they were passing around a flask of ale and holding mugs of hot chicory as they watched the prisoners work. It was still miserable for the guards in the sleet and wind, but at least they had that minor comfort.



Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 41/41
Rage: 3/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2020)

*In the Hold*

Many of the new prisoners in the ship's hold were terrified. They had been delivered into the hands of a hungry-looking lizard-man, who had counted them off by number, as if ordering them for his dinner-pot. When Captain Halehearty asked for three prisoners, Jathlin (now prisoner #299) took charge of the two closest to him and put them to work rigging the cargo netting to the ship's crane. It was obvious to everyone that he was an experienced sailor, and not a lowly deck-hand.

Thorbin (now Prisoner #295) held back, trying to understand his place in this new world. There was much noise from outside, and in the hold, the prisoners who were not helping huddled together for warmth as the lizard-man's two guards began to fix them with manacles. Thorbin was grabbed roughly, but only one of his arms had been firmly secured when something happend:

He had caught the eye of the lizard-man, and both knew that they both had felt, more than heard (due to the noise of the offloading), the feeling of something large rub against the ship's hull from outside - in the cold depths of the sea. Thorbin instinctively lunged forward, pulling his hands free of the guard, as the side of the ship exploded in a shower of splinters and water.

*On the Docks*

At that time, work had continued at a solid pace. A young guard nodded at Prisoner 137 (Valrin) as he moved to warm his hands over the barrel-fire, The prisoner dragged his empty sledge back toward the ship past others who worked at chipping ice and hauling nets, with Doc Halfhand there to help and to monitor for exposure and fatigue. The elevator doors were closed for a full load, which began to haul its way upward, with Lex aboard.

Then a deep thud sounded under the ship and a spray of seawater hurled twenty feet into the air. The weathered dock lurched, toppling a stack of barrels and throwing a handful of men into the icy, frothing sea.









*OOC:*


See the (ooc) thread, please.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 15, 2020)

Py'Cott catches his hook on a crate as the dock lurches.

*"What in the nine-hells was that!?"*








*OOC:*


Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2020)

Burton feels the docks shift beneath his feet, but his magical fencing training with Master Knolan means he's used to adapting to changing surfaces. He has little difficulties staying upright.

He tries to look over the edge of the docks for whatever cause the lurching, but has no idea what to look for. Holding his hook in one hand, prisoner 287 holds his other hand ready to cast a defensive spell.









*OOC:*


Dex save: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23

Can use my reaction to cast Shield or Absorb Elements if the appropriate trigger comes up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 15, 2020)

Lex says, *"Oh, I've forgotten my plunkaplunk.*" He tucks his plunkaplunk under his left arm and hops off the lift. *"Oh, here it is,*" he says after a moment. He puts it away as he looks up at the cage. *"Guess I'll take the next one."* Louder,* "What is that?"* He points toward the mounted crab.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 16, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *In the Hold*
> 
> Many of the new prisoners in the ship's hold were terrified. They had been delivered into the hands of a hungry-looking lizard-man, who had counted them off by number, as if ordering them for his dinner-pot.
> 
> ...




Thorbin stares down the lizard-man with righteousness. Taking command, as he was used to, he says  “ This is no place to die! Men, follow
me and let’s get out of this boat!” He then adds, for the lizard-man: “I will be your prisoner again once we are on dry land” He then nods to him, his intent is not to be insubordinate, but to lead the prisoners to safety.









*OOC:*


 move 30 ft to the upper decks, dash 30 ft if allowed/possible. This should place him and the men on the main deck. 
item interaction: He’ll grab whatever he can use for a weapon. Once/if he has one, he’ll pass anything else he sees to the men that are following him


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2020)

*In the Hold*

When the ship lurched from the explosion, Captain Halehearty had been leaning over the hold's open hatch, ready to order a hoist on the crates that Jathlin and the prisoners had netted to the ship's crane. In spite of his years of experience in _not_ falling into an open ship's hatch, the lurch caused the halfling captain to overbalance, and he fell hard onto the crates before tumbling onto the hold's floorboards, winded.

Thorbin was faster to react than anyone else to the rush of water that poured into what had been the aft prison hold. He called out to everyone to flee and made for the stairs, eventually making his way through the lower deck and up to the main deck where a burst of cold wind and sleet stung his face. The others were slow to follow, as the guards were unsure if they should allow the prisoners to leave, if they should have stopped Prisoner 295, or if they should run for their own lives.

*On the Docks*

A moment after the ship had rocked with the explosion, so too had the dock lurched. A pile of crates that had been unloaded onto the dock, but had yet to be moved to the lift, fell over, knocking Prisoner 213 (an npc) into the water with a splash. The end of the dock, where four guards warmed themselves at a fire-barrel, twisted, and the largest of the guards stumbled into two others, and all three fell into the sea. By some miracle, the barrel itself did not tip over, and the young guard that Valrin had earlier rescued had learned his lesson, and had stayed farthest from the dock's edge, and avoided joining his unfortunate comrades. 

Prisoners 284 and 287 (Py'Cott & Burton) managed to stay upright, but Doc Halfhand was not as lucky; as the dock lurched, he stumbled. For a moment, it looked as if he might catch himself, but then the big goliath fell into the sea with a splash rivaled only by the larger of the crates that had gone in.

*On the Lift*

The lift began its long ascent, but suddenly Lex pushed his way past the ship's bosun and jumped back down to the dock. This close to the cliff, the dock was secure and did not rock. Lex stood as the bosun closed the lift's gates while cursing at him, and the gnome pointed to the base of the cliff, where an absolutely enormous crab began to climb out of the foamy surf. On its back was a scaly fish-like humanoid, carrying a trident. The crab and rider began to climb the cliff, as if following the lift.



Spoiler: Rolls




Captain Halehearty dc10 Dex Save to avoid falling in the open hatch: 1D20 = [4] = 4
Advantage (because he's a sailor): 1D20 = [5] = 5 Poor sucker.
Falling Damage: _: 1D6 = [5] = 5











*OOC:*


Still need to know what Razum wants to do and we need to find out if Valrin has fallen in the sea. Then I'll tell you a bit more about the threat, and then I'll let everyone go for round one.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


How many people have noticed the crab people besides the doomed Bosun? Are people on the docks aware? the ship?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 17, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> How many people have noticed the crab people besides the doomed Bosun? Are people on the docks aware? the ship?











*OOC:*


Not yet, but then, practically no time has passed. By the time that the surprise round is done, chances are pretty good that a few more people will have noticed.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 18, 2020)

As the cold air stings his lungs, Thorbin rejoices from feeling the most freedom he has felt in many days.

He takes a moment to assess the situation on the deck, looks for the men following him, and signals them towards the docks.









*OOC:*


thorbin is still for a weapon, he’ll grab anything that could be remotely useful


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 18, 2020)

*OOC:*


Update with info from the OC thread







Once on the deck, Thobin finally sees weapons worth their names: Pikes! He heads for them, and hears struggling men in the water. Without giving it a second thought, and even if they are guards, he grabs a pike, and leans forward to the water so the men can grab the end. He yells to attract their attention: "Grab it, I'll pull you out!". 

He is careful to put the shaft close to only one man. he doesn't want to pull more than one at a time, this would reduce the chances of success; it'll have to be one at a time. 









*OOC:*


I'm assuming he didn't see a rope or something better suited to help


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2020)

As Doc Halfhand hits the water, he begins to change form. His face underwater, he begins to shift form. Tentacles begin to extend from his sides, his bones become gelatinous and then disappear. His skin balloons, maintianing its haunting pale colour with the black etched markings. His possessions seem to be absorbed into his new form.

And he swims, straight for the creature emerging from the sea. however far away it is he sees the thing and attacks it.









*OOC:*


Wild shape into a Giant Octopus [I didn't list the form, but I think it's common enough? If not, perhaps a constrictor snake?].

Bonus: Wild Shape (which I think is allowed even if surprised. If it's not technically surprise, then he'll move and attack.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 19, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 0

It wasn’t good to stand around in this cold, so when Valrin had positioned his sledge for the next load, he looked for one of the ice breakers so he could get some physical activity to keep himself warm. Suddenly the dock lurched.



Spoiler: Dex save; Advantage for effects you can see? Doesn’t matter.



Dex save: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Dex save: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6



Valrin splashed down into the icy water with his ice breaker, gasping as the cold drove the air from his lungs, his long black hair and beard frosting over.

Valrin kicked for the surface. Others had fallen in, and he looked around for them.



Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 41/41
Rage: 3/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 19, 2020)

As Jathlin steps through the bulkhead from the aft hold he feels the presence of Valkur and the return of his innate powers.  As he steps into the main hold the water which once flowed around his feet recede leaving his feet dry for the first time on this journey.  Jathlin begins to direct the other prisoners on hooking up the cargo netting to offload the ship.  Having spent the better half of his life on the sea he felt the reverberation of something large hit the hull.  He glanced back towards the aft hold and yelled more worried about the others than himself.  He couldn't drown and the water won't hinder his movement.  The others were not as lucky.  He turns to those in the hold with him.

*"You all need to get off the ship.  I think something just breached the hull."*

Without waiting Jathlin turns and moves back towards the aft hold.  He needed to make sure the others make it out safely.  He'd worry about the cold later.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2020)

*GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack!*     

*On the Dock*

As the dock settled its movement and the ship began to slowly list to starboard, the sound of men gasping as they surfaced turned to cries as one said, *"Ah! Something's got me!"*

Another went back under before he could take a breath, but his thrashing was audible.

Through the frothing waves, Burton and Py'Cott could see dark shapes moving under those who had fallen in. Behind them, near the lift, Lex pointed to a giant crab that climbed out of the sea and began to move up the cliffside. On its back was a rider, carrying a trident - some kind of fish-man. The crab went up the cliffside and began to pass the lift as it slowly rose.

*Halfhand*

In the water, Doc Halfhand began to twist and shift as tentacles replaced limbs. He vaguely recalled seeing the gnome, Lex, pointing toward something in the water before he fell in, and he thought about swimming over there, but as his eyes shifted to bulbous octopus-eyes, he saw (and could feel) through the water that he was not alone. It wasn't just the others who had fallen in. Below him something very large moved slowly in the darkness, but closer by swam humanoid fish-men. He saw one pulling a soldier under, and one swam toward him, thrusting at him with a spear. (10 damage)

*Valrin*

Valrin kept his icebreaker as he fell into the cold water. It was a shock, but he kept calm and kicked for the surface. But something had him by the leg, and he turned to see a webbed hand pulling him down and a gaping mouth full of two rows of tiny teeth tried to bite him as he struggled. (grab dc22, bite missed)

*In the Hold*

Jathlin began to shove the other prisoners and the guards toward the ladder as he made his way into the aft hold to inspect the damage. Between his genasi nature and his experience at sea, he took little notice of the water that rushed about his legs. Behind him, Captain Halehearty had picked himself up from his fall and peered through the hatch. Both men could tell by the size of the hole that the "Gray Seagull" was in dire straights. She could be saved, but it would be hard work and distractions would be unwelcome. 

*"Man the pumps!"* yelled the halfling captain and then added, in vain, *"Get me the bosun!"*



Spoiler: Rolls



Spear vs Doc: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
for 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 Crit: 1D8 = [3] = 3 (10 total)
Grab vs Valrin: 1d20+3 = 22
Bite vs Valrin: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 miss

6 Prisoners & 2 Guards jostle for the ladder (dc10): 1D20 = [4] = 4; 1D20 = [3] = 3; 1D20 = [17] = 17; 1D20 = [14] = 14; 1D20 = [8] = 8; 1D20 = [10] = 10; 1D20 = [16] = 16; 1D20 = [5] = 5



        *GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack!  End Round One (Surprise); Begin Round Two*


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 20, 2020)

*"We're under attack!" *The revelation hit Py'Cott with almost as much impact as whatever blew a hole in the side of the ship. Training from his mercenary days made the warrior instinctively grab one of the dropped pikes. His preferred weapon was still locked up in the prison, but this would make a suitable substitute for now. 

The battle called to the Half-Orc, a chance to finally shed some blood and get some steam out of his system, but something else had to come first. The crates on the docks held the supplies for the winter, and if these fish-men got to them now... Py'Cott groaned at the thought of having the stew watered down even more and clambered over to the nearest crate, looking for anything of value.

Still, seeing the crab climb up the cliff made Py'Cott keenly aware of just how vulnerable he was on the docks. A situation which he had unique ability to remedy.  Out of his shadow rose his double, translucent crimson red, and armed with a copy of the pike he was holding: The Red Ghost that was his other namesake. With this trick, the warrior could be in two places at once, two 'bodies'-one mind. 

The Ghost moved to the end of the dock, near the lift, and made the both of them ready for a sudden escape.









*OOC:*


 Picked up a pike.
Using a Bonus Action to Manifest Echo (AC 16, HP 1,  immunity to all conditions, uses same saving throws as Py'Cott)
Also looting a crate if possible.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 20, 2020)

Burton (prisoner 287) wastes no time when he hears Py'Cott's warning. The huge crab is too far away, but there are people in the freezing water and they are under attack by, well, something.

The Waterdhavian noble-turned-prisoner rushes to the edge of the dock, seeing if he can help out anyone. Upon seeing the dark shapes in the water, however, he changes his mind and with a flick of his wrist Burton summons a fine long dagger into his waiting hand.

Somewhere in Waterdeep, someone must be very surprised when the Cragsmere family dagger that was used as downpayment for a long night of drinking and caroussing, suddenly disappears. Burton would've smiled at the thought if the circumstances were different.

Not waiting for whatever they are to emerge, Burton throws his dagger at a submerged foe before reaching out to help Valrin out of the water.









*OOC:*


Does throwing a dagger at an enemy in the water mean rolling with Disadvantage?

Dagger: 2D20.LOW(1)+5 = [10, 18]+5 = 15
1D4+3 = [1]+3 = 4


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 21, 2020)

At first, Doc Halfhand did not understand the pain in his thigh, or his webbing as it became as his bones disappeared. It was unexpected, but he had seen the attackers, and most of all the giant crab. His head narrowed as his tentacles undulated and sent him flying between the support piles of the dock underwater, away form the pain. Was that another stabbing he felt? He wasn't sure what was injury and what the loss of his backbone. 

He stayed under the surface, and arose only when he was beside the Crab warrior. His tattooed tentacles thrashed but could not find purchase on the cancerous carapace.. 









*OOC:*


Round 2.
Giant Octopus form. HP 11. HP: 42/52. 

Move: to AF-AG 15-16. (even assuming he is slowed for squeezing under the dock, he has 60' of movement available). This leaves him open to an Attack of opportunity from AR 15.

Attack: 1d20+5=12 (reach = 15') which I think is a miss against a giant crab.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 21, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 1

Valrin glowered at the sahuagin that had grabbed his foot, then dragged him deeper into the water. Valerian managed to catch a breath before he was dragged down. He felt that cold, familiar fire in his chest, his ever-present companion that allowed him to do terrible, horrible things. He stabbed into the face of the creature pulling him under, using the ice pick as a spear.

***

Rage: +2 melee damage, resist B/P/S damage
Didn’t notice Doc Halfhand transform into a giant octopus.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Perception to notice Doc Ock: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6

Athletics vs grapple: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8

Constitution save: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23

Action: Reckless Attack on the sahuagin grabbing him
Spear, reckless, rage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [13, 5]+4 = 17
1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10
Move: 
Bonus Action: Rage
Reaction: Opportunity Attack
Opportunity attack: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 41/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 21, 2020)

Lex casts mage armor on himself while invoking his arcane ward (granting him 12 temporary hp and AC 16). He hopes no one really notices him.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 21, 2020)

As Jathlin steps through the door to the aft hold his magic fails him again.  He looks at the captain.

*"I can plug the hole but need my magic.  Can you drop the antimagic field?"*









*OOC:*


I am going to wait for an answer then finish my turn.  would it be possible for me to swim out the hole?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2020)

As Thorbin feels the fresh air fill his lungs, his blood boils with anger as the battle rage takes over. He swiftly moves to grab a weapon, picks up a pike next to the fire barrel, and stabs the attacking fish men with it. He then screams with satisfaction.









*OOC:*


bonus action: rage
Move: to fire barrel
Item interaction: pick up pike
Attack: use reckless attack, -5/+10 from pole arm master: attack 17, damage 23


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2020)

*In the Water*

Valrin disappeared into the icy depths. There was only the dimmest of light as he held his breath and thrust his spear into the fish-man that held his leg. The creature thrashed in pain, but it dug in its claws, preventing him from surfacing, and it continued to try to bite him as he kicked to stop it. (3 dmg claw).

The octopus that had been Doc Halfhand squeezed under the dock, shooting away from the Fishman that had speared him. His tentacles shot up out of the water below the cliff, and just missed catching the giant crab as it scuttled up the cliff out of reach. 

*On the Dock*

Py'Cott sent out his Red Ghost and moved to the load of crates that were on the dock. These were sealed tight (action: dc13 athletics to break in), and he could tell that they contained blocks of whale-fat wrapped in cloth.

The Red Ghost walked over next to Lex, who was using his magic to armour up, hoping he'd remain underestimated in the attack.









*OOC:*


I am out of time. I'll be back with more. Don't take another turn yet!









Spoiler: Rolls




S4 Claw vs:  Valrin: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 1D4+2 = [1]+2 = 3
S4 Bite vs Valrin: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 miss
S6: Opp attack vs DocOckSpear: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 miss


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2020)

*OOC:*


forgot to add the divine fury damage, so extra 4 damage (total damage: 27)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2020)

*OOC:*


bonus action attack: 25, damage 20 if Sahuagin didn’t die, 24 damage to another target if applicable if he did.
Note: I’m hoping that the 10ft reach will give Thorbin the chance to strike another Sahuagin, if the first one falls


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2020)

*On the Dock*

Having reached the deck in a hurry, Thorbin saw the men thrashing about in the water and several fish-men coming to the surface. He rushed down the ship's plank in only a few steps and he pushed his way past Py'Cott, who was breaking his way into one of the crates. As he reached the eastern end of the dock's "T", a fish-man rose up out of the sea, dripping icy water. A young guard who was there stumbled back, fumbling for a quarrel for his crossbow. Thorbin grabbed a pike that was next to the fire-barrel and thrust it into the fish-man, skewering him through. By now, another fish-man began to rise up out of the sea, but even before it could reach for the dock, Thorbin tore his pike from the other fish-man and plunged it into the second one, killing both.

Py'Cott pulled a 30-pound brick of whale-fat, wrapped in fabric, from one of the crates as the young guard (who's name was Ludz) finished loading his crossbow and fired at a fish-man who had neared the surface and was mauling one of the guards that had fallen in. His quarrel went straight and true and imbedded itself in the fish-man's back, giving the guard a moment to swim free and reach for the dock in a desperate attempt to climb out of the icy water. He pulled himself up onto the dock, and lay there gasping.









*OOC:*


Ran out of time again. Still more to come!









Spoiler: Rolls



Ludz crossbow Crossbow: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 for 1D10+1 = [10]+1 = 11
Guard athletics to get outCheck: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 23, 2020)

Jathlin looks at the halfling captain waiting for an answer.  The captain opens his mouth a couple time as if his brain was not comprehending the question.  Jathlin curses, they did not have time for this fool to pull it together.  Jathlin takes a few steps and then dives through the hole in the ships hull.  Once in open water his connection to the elemental water returns.  Jathlin turns and moves his hand and the water inside the hole freezes solid.  With the hole in the ship plugged Jathlin turns his attention to his surroundings, trying to gauge what had caused the damage.









*OOC:*


Moving through the hole and then casting Shape Water to freeze a 5 ft cube of water in the hole.  If the hole is larger then 5 ft diameter let me know so I can do the same thing again next round.  I can maitain 2 frozen blocks with the spell.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2020)

*In the Hold*

Captain Halehearty watched as Prisoner #299 (Jathlin) suddenly cursed and dove through the hole in the side of the ship. Thinking the prisoner was escaping, but having bigger things to worry about, the captain called for carpentry equipment. Two sailors in the hold brought him a large wooden board, while two from the deck above slid down on the crane's rope (the ladder was a mess of prisoners and guards, vying to escape the flooding hold) and brought with them hammers and nails.

The ship's cleric made her way up to the main deck to report what was happening to the mate, who had opened a large trunk full of weapons and was selecting for himself a hand-crossbow and sword. The crew that had been on the dock (and fortunately for them had not fallen in the water) and the crew that had been working on the main deck, all grabbed various weapons in preparation of defending the ship. At the mate's order, two crewmen who had been working the ship's crane moved up to the forecastle and threw a tarp off of a large, swivel-mounted ballista. 

While this was going on, Jathlin had slid out into the icy water and felt his magic return to him, free of the antimagic field protecting the prison hold. He froze a large block of ice, which very nearly sealed the hole in the hull (it was now a much slower leak). Having done that, he turned to see what was going on, and he found himself face-to-face with two jagged-toothed fish-men. One grabbed him (3 damage) and tried to drag him down while the other tried to run him through with a spear, but to their suprise, he was their equal as a swimmer and did not need to breathe, and he twisted free.

*On the Cliff*

The guards and prisoners at the lift's wheel continued their work and the lift raised twenty feet as the bosun (a dwarf nick-named Dogger) peered out the little window, frustrated to be left out of a fray. The crab and its rider passed them by, climbing high above (110/160 feet). The crab-rider twisted in his seat and held a twisted tube-worm blowgun to his mouth and sent two sharp-looking urchin quills directly down toward the octopus below him (2 damage) and turn

Four guards at the top of the cliff, wielded crossbows, and they fired at the crab-rider, but by an unfortunate combination of wind, range, and angle (firing directly down from the cliffside was both dangerous and difficult) they all missed. These four guards had worked at the prison for many years, and they understood that the enormous octopus had once been Doc Halfhand. 









*OOC:*


Almost done, hang in there. I've got one more thing to do, and I'll give Razum a chance to go but the round is nearly over.









Spoiler: Rolls



S1 vs Jathlin
Claw: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12; 1D4+2 = [1]+2 = 3
Bite: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5; miss
S2 vs Jathlin
Spear: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8 miss
Crabrider vs DocOck
Blowgun: 2D20.LOW(1)+3 = [7, 8]+3 = 10 miss
Blowgun: 2D20.LOW(1)+3 = [19, 10]+3 = 13 for 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 25, 2020)

*Loose Ends*

Razum did not like the cold. He positively hated the water that rushed about his feet. WIth everything going on, no one paid serious attention to the strange lizard-man when he had followed Thorbin up the ladder before the prisoners and guards clogged it with pushing bodies. He made his way carefully and methodically to the ship's ramp, keeping a close eye out for trouble.

Trouble happened, though Razum avoided the worst of it.

From under the dock, a large form moved in the icy water and came to the surface with a spray of water. An enormous black-and-white 'whale' burst out of the water and snatched the guard who had just climbed out of the water. The whale spun about, mauling the poor guard and raining icy spray that sizzled steam out of the fire-barrel. On the whale's dorsal-fin sat a female-looking fish-person with an impressive head-crest. She held a conch in one hand and a coral staff in the other (holding onto the whale with her scaled legs).

The ship's mate had just finished arming and organising his crew to defend the main deck when the fish-woman held the conch to her sharp-toothed mouth and blew. The deck exploded into shards of splinters - the crane fell to one side and brought a heavy spar down on the deck with a crash. Crewmen flew about and fell to the deck, dead. The ballista was left unmanned, though it looked like it survived the blast. Razum dove down the ramp onto the dock. A guard, who was on the deck (he had been inspecting the offloading) was bloodied and battered, but he survived the blast and he took cover behind what was left of the rail and fired his crossbow at the fish-woman, wounding her in the leg. The mate had also survived, and he made for the forecastle, firing a hand crossbow that left small quarrels sticking out of the flesh of the whale.

Then a large group of fishmen swarmed up the far-side of the ship and climbed aboard the shattered main deck, threatening to overwhelm the few defenders that remained.









*OOC:*


Fhew! I think that does it. You can now go again!







        *GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack! End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 25, 2020)

Doc Halfhand shivers his tentacles as he sees the crab rise up the cliffside. With a burst of speed, he attempts once more to grab the crab before it is out of his reach.









*OOC:*


Round 3.
Giant Octopus form. HP 11. HP: 42/52.

Move: to the cliff edge below the crab. (Assuming climbing speed is half of land speed of 30', I should be able to reach with 15' reach? If not, then he heads to the whale rider instead and attacks it.)

Attack: 1d20+5=25 (Crit!). Damage - 2d6+3=7 plus 2d6=6 - *13 bludgeoning* damage total. Target is GRAPPLED and RESTRAINED (DC 16).

If there is movement left, he will try to take it out to sea.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


 last round’s Aoo on the whale if applicable Attack: 16, damage 23







Thorbin yells at the men still on the boat, “get out, we’re getting swarmed!”

He then tries to help the poor guard being mauled by the whale by repeatedly stabbing the beast from behind the flaming barrel.









*OOC:*


 move: none
Primary Attack: 20, damage 24
PAM secondary attack: 16, damage 17

if any of these hit, additional 6 divine fury damage

Aoo; if anything comes within reach attack: 5 damage 23


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 26, 2020)

Seeing a "whale" surface directly in front of him and eat a man made Py'Cott think twice about his snack. The sudden deafening blast made his mind up for him, dropping the load while he scrambled to cover his ears.

Py'Cott knew a powerful weapon when he saw it, and that conch was too dangerous to leave in the hands of anyone who might want to kill him.
The half-orc took a deep breath, and using his pike as a pole-vault, sprang unto the back of the whale, surprising the fishwoman just long enough to bring the pike down on her defensive arm. The resulting blow knocked the conch from her grasp, flinging it into the air, where Prisoner 284 snatched it right in front of the fishwoman's bewildered eyes. 

Py'Cott returned the fishwoman's stare with a gruesome grin that faded into the face of the Red Ghost.  Back on the end of the docks, the newly materialized Half-Orc gave a laugh to the gnome standing by. *"Easy as taking candy from a baby!"* 









*OOC:*


 I honestly expected to fail at least one of them! Unfortunately, now I need a new snack.
Athletics: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13

Attacking with Pike, using Disarming Strike: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D10+3+1D6 = [9]+3+[3] = 15

Disarm Check: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14

Slight of Hand: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19

Using a free action to send Red Ghost as far tward the shore from the dock as possible, then a bonus action to swap places. Also, if either the fishwoman or the orca tries to move from where they are at, Red Ghost makes an opportunity attack against them.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 26, 2020)

Lex steps behind Py'Cott(???) and casts a spell. Fire erupts from his hands and flies out 30 feet hitting the whale, its rider and the creature just beyond them.

(Move to AN19 and cast Aganezzer's Scorcher diagonally NE through squares AQ19, containing the whale and rider, and AS14, hitting a random  soldier. Fire Damage, DC 15 Dex Save for Half: 3D8 = [4, 6, 7] = 17)

EDIT: I didn't expect Py'Cott to move. Where did he end up?


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


Py'Cott is near Lex right now (AN18), Red Ghost (his Echo) is riding the Orca. They just swapped places. There isn't actually any room on the shoreline that isn't occupied by the the lift, everything is a cliff, hah!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 26, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 3

The fish-man’s claw didn’t seem to penetrate Valrin’s hard muscle as much as it should have. Cold fury surged through Valrin, and he stabbed hard at the fish-man again with the ice pick, stabbing it into the fish-man’s neck, a second attack skidding off its scales.

***

Rage: +2 melee damage, resist B/P/S damage
Frenzy: extra bonus action attack
Didn’t notice Doc Halfhand transform into a giant octopus.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Action: Reckless Attack on the sahuagin grabbing him
Spear, reckless, rage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [7, 20]+4 = 24
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
CRIT!
Crit damage: 1D8 = [1] = 1
Total damage: *10*
Move: 
Bonus Action: Frenzy attack
Spear, reckless, rage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [2, 7]+4 = 11
1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 37/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 26, 2020)

Seeing Py'Cott leap on top of the immense whale and assault what can only be the leader of these attacking sea folk, Burton decides to help bringing the fight to a quick end.

He takes a running jump and nimbly lands besides the Red Ghost. A flick of his wrists, and similar to before a weapon appears in Burton's right hand; a fine silvery rapier. Uttering a few eldritch syllables, the noble puts some magic behind his attacks. With a flourish the noble now known as Prisoner 287 stabs at the fish woman repeatedly.









*OOC:*


Move: Jump onto the orca:
Dexterity (acrobatics): 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19

Bonus Action: Summon bonded weapon (rapier).

Action: Booming Blade (melee weapon attack; when hit, target takes 1d8 thunder damage when moving voluntarily before my next turn)
Attack with advantage: 1D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [16]+5 = 21
Damage: 1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10
Thunder damage if moving: 1D8 = [7] = 7
Does the presence of the Red Ghost grant advantage to my attacks? I rolled with advantage; I thought CoyoteCode would show the dismissed roll, but apparently it doesn't. I can roll again if there is no advantage.

Action Surge: (another action this round, 1/SR) Booming Blade
Attack with advantage: 1D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [16]+5 = 21
Damage: 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7
Thunder damage if moving: 1D8 = [2] = 2


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 26, 2020)

Jathlin winces as the sahaugins claws slash across his chest.  He dodges the spear thrust and shifts around the two attackers.  He looks around and curses as he sees more of the creatures.  He makes some quick gestures and brings his fists together.  As they touch shock wave of thunderous noise ripples out from him slamming into the sahaugin that are crowding around him.

As the shockwave subsides Jathlin swims towards the pier.









*OOC:*


Shifitng to the other side of the sahaugin so I place all three of them within 5 ft of me.  I will then cast thunderwave at 2nd level.  I will also use my Channel Divinity: Destructive Wrath to max the damage.  All within a 15ft cube of me take 24 thunder damage or half on a DC 14 Con save.  If they fail they are also pushed 10 ft from me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2020)

*The Chaos of Battle*

The orca had emerged close enough to the dock that Py'Cott dropped his bundle of whale-fat and leaped onto its back. He hooked the fish-woman's wrist with the end of his pike and twisted, causing her to drop her conch, which he grabbed while diving toward the water, but before he plunged in, he swapped places with the Red Ghost and arrived, smiling, on next to Lex by the lift.

By this time, Burton had followed him onto the orca and stabbed at the fish-woman with a knife that had appeared out of nowhere. As the 'whale' rose up to throw off the new arrival, Thorbin thrust his pike over the fire-barrel and into the creature's melon, stunning it. As it began to roll over, Doc Halfhand, as an octopus, appeared from the water and pulled the fish-woman shaman from the whale's back and began to swim away with her. 

Both Burton and the Red Ghost could not stay on as the whale rolled, and they both wound up in the water. This turned out to be fortunate for them, because on the dock, Lex raised his little grey hands and a line of fire burst across the scene, burning the whale, the fish-woman, and an unfortunately-timed surfacing fish-man (who had swam in to go after Burton). All three creatures died, smoking and steaming on the surface of the water. 

Doc Halfhand released the fish-woman and dove under as the fire burst across them, but he quickly found himself up against two fish-men armed with spears. They lunged at him, sticking their spears into his fleshy tentacled body. (7 damage).

Burton too, found a spear thrust at him from out of the depths. It struck him in his leg as he treaded water, heading back toward the dock. (7 damage).

On the other side of the dock, in the water, Valrin continued to struggle with the fish-man who had pulled him under. He struck at it with his ice-pick, and got it with a solid blow that kept it from getting at him, but it was still alive and trying in vain to bite at him.

Nearby, Jathlin sent out a thunderous burst that knocked the surrounding fish folk away, killing two of the three. The third grabbed at him, biting and scratching through his meagre prisoner's clothes. (8 damage).

On the cliff, the guards continued to fire at the crab and rider who slowly made their way up the high cliff toward the top. Now the rider returned some of the fire with a blow-gun. Neither side seemed to be taking any particular lead in that skirmish. 

Not so on the ship. The prisoners and guards had made their way up to the main deck, only to find it swarming with fish-men, who proceeded to slaughter the already frightened and exhausted men. The ship's mate was trapped at the prow, thrusting his sword at fish-folk who surrounded him. Alone now, as the fishmen overwhelmed what remained of the ship's defenders.

The captain, cleric, and four sailors remained below, and one guard remained with two prisoners. Hearing the chaos above them, they began to use what remained of the cargo to barricade the ladder, but with the hatch open to the sky above, it would not take long for the fish-men to make their way into the depths of the ship.



Spoiler: Rolls



3 Sahuagin vs Jathlin
dc14 Con Save: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2 fail
dc14 Con Save: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16 made
dc14 Con Save: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13 fail

Bite vs Jathlin: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12 for 1D4+2 = [1]+2 = 3
Claw vs Jathlin: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 for 1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Bite vs Valrin: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 miss
Claw vs Valrin: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14 miss

Spear vs Burton: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14 for 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7
Spear vs Doc: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12 for 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
Spear vs Doc: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4



        *GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack! End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 2, 2020)

Py'Cott took a moment to look over his catch, while the Red Ghost takes a moment to slate his battle-thirst by opportunistically stabbing at the Fishman attacking Burton. The cold water couldn't chill the Red Ghost, but the resulting spray of red let the half-orc enjoy the heat of battle anyway.









*OOC:*


Attacking with Pike: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 2, 2020)

The shock of freezing water suddenly all around him startles Burton, but he is immediately aware of the wave of fire just above him. Deciding to not come up for air until the flames have gone, the noble sees an ugly fish creature come up to him from the other side, spear at the ready.

Instinctively he tries to cast a spell, but before Burton can begin to utter the arcane word, icy water fills his mouth and he thinks better of it. The spear stabs his leg painfully, and prisoner 287 realizes he is out of his element.

A few stabs with his rapier, more to distract his opponent than truly dangerous, and Burton swims for the surface, hoping to get up on the dock but finding it difficult to get a grip on the slippery wood.









*OOC:*


Attack (in the water, with disadvantage?): Rapier: 1D20.LOW(1)+5 = [5]+5 = 10
Don't think that hits, but here's the damage roll all the same: 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6

Move back out of the water. I suppose that triggers an OA? And in case I need to roll something to climb up on the dock: Athletics: 1D20 = [5] = 5 Ouch!

HP 21/28


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 2, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 3

Valrin continued to stab the fish man holding him with the ice spear, jabbing the creature twice more, though fighting in the water wasn’t his natural element.

***

Rage: +2 melee damage, resist B/P/S damage
Frenzy: extra bonus action attack
Didn’t notice Doc Halfhand transform into a giant octopus.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Action: Reckless Attack on the sahuagin grabbing him
Ice pick reckless rage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [1, 9]+4 = 13
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Move: 
Bonus Action: Frenzy attack
Ice pick reckless rage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [4, 2]+4 = 8
1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 37/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 2, 2020)

Lex looks up. He figures the crab is more vulnerable than the rider. He casts a chaos bolt at it.

Chaos Bolt: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
2D8+1D6 = [4, 3]+[1] = 8 (lousy damage roll. force or fire damage. Choosing force.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 2, 2020)

As if to punish the fishman for daring to touch him a thunderous force strikes at the creature.  As the sound slams across the creature Jathlin turns to asses his situation before deciding on his next course of action.









*OOC:*


Using my reaction to use Wrath of the Storm on the sahaugin that attacked me.  It takes Wrath of the Storm Damage: 2d8 *8* DC 14 Dex save for half.  Let me know if it is still moving and then I will post my action.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 4, 2020)

(heavily edited, and retargeted, but with same roll)
Doc Halfhand's perfect eyes focus on the other attackers and grasps at one with his tentacles. He squeezes, and hope to grasp another one.

If he makes contact, he pulls away from shore.









*OOC:*


Round 4.
Giant Octopus form. HP 11. HP: 35/52.

Attack (not fish woman but one of the other attackers): 1d20+5=11; if a hit damage = 2d6+3=10, and opponent grappled and restrained.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2020)

Thorbin looks at the mate being swarmed, and reacts instinctively. He moves back on the ship to help him escape and yells “come help those still on the boat!”

He will kill any enemy he encounters









*OOC:*


 move: as required to move as close as possible to the mate and still have an action

Action: first attack: attack 16, damage 17 plus 5 divine fury damage  this attack hits

Bonus action: Pole arm master attack: attack 21 (crit!), if attacking first attack target: damage 19 plus 5 crit, if new target because first one fell: damage 25

pole arm master reaction attack if enemy comes within reach: attack 12, damage 22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2020)

*Burton & the Red Ghost*

Burton tried to lunge with his rapier at the fish-man, but it was hard enough just to tread the icy water. Unfortunately the fish-man didn't have that problem, and he thrust his spear into Burton's side as the prisoner tried to swim back to the dock (8 damage). The Red Ghost came to help him and traded blows with the creature, stabbing him and getting stabbed in return. Much to the fish-man's surprise, the Red Ghost disappeared as soon as the spear passed through his defenses.

Burton tried to pull himself up onto the dock, but already the cold was sapping his strength and he fell back in the water.



Spoiler: Rolls



Sahuagin Thung #1
Spear vs Burton: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 for 1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8
Spear vs Red Ghost1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 for 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
OppAttack Spear vs Burton: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6 miss


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 10, 2020)

Jathlin extends his left hand and the tattooed holy symbol on his palm flashes as he speaks a prayer to Valkur.  A flash of radiant fire that burns even underwater flashes around the Sahuagin.  Not wanting to be over run again Jathlin swims towards the dock and prepares to climb out of the water.









*OOC:*


Casting Sacred Flame on the closest Sahuagin.  It needs to make a DC 14 dex save or take Sacred Flame damage: 1d8 *6*.  After the attack Jathlin will move his full speed towards the dock and if I have any movement left climb out of the water.  I will accept the attack of opportunity if there is one.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2020)

*Jathlin & Valrin*

Jathlin was underwater, surrounded by fish-men. Fortunately, many of them had their gills blown out by his thunderous spell, but in the cold, dark, rough water, it was difficult to tell one from the other. One reached for him with claws and he caused an underwater flash of light - a radiance that seared the fish-man's arm, and it pulled back, while Jathlin swam away. The sailor-turned-prisoner reached the dock, and he hauled himself out of the water as two live fish-men pushed their way through the floating corpses of their kin.

Valrin was alone and he hadn't been able to reach the surface since he'd first been pulled under. He swallowed a bit of water, but he held his breath and he stabbed at the thing pulling him down. The fish-man was wounded, but it pulled harder, wrapping itself around his legs and biting at the flesh of his side (4 damage).









*OOC:*


I'm gonna have to break things up into little bits to get it done. A few more to go. Plus NPCs. @KahlessNestor Valrin is nearly at the bottom (40 feet down) he's grappled (dc13 escape). He needs to roll a dc12 Con save as well (the fish-man is trying to drown him) or he'll gain a level of exhaustion.









Spoiler: Rolls



Drowner7 vs Jathlin's Sacred Flame
dc14 Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 Fail
Drowner2 vs Valrin
Grab & Pull Down: 1D20+4 = [10]+3 = 13
Bite: 1D20+4 = [14]+3 = 18 for 1D4+2 = [2]+2 = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2020)

*Lex & Py'Cott*

As the lift continued to climb above them, Lex noticed that Py'cott held in his hands an intricate conch, that the fish-woman shaman had used to shatter the deck of the Gray Seagull. He longed to study it, but he had work to do. He sent a bolt of force that struck the giant crab with a _crack_, but the thing kept on, climbing higher still (100 feet up). The guards at the top reloaded their crossbows and fired at the thing, but few found their mark.

Suddenly, a large fish-man leaped out of the water onto the dock, and it brutally thrust its spear into Lex before the gnome or half-orc could react to defend him (11 damage).

*Doc Halfhand*

The giant octopus was surrounded, and the fish-men trust their spears amongst his writhing tentacles. (6 & 8 damage) as he tried to grab at them, unsuccessfully.



Spoiler: Rolls



Doctopus surrounded!
SD4 Spear: 1D20+4 = [5]+5 = 9 miss
ST4 Spear: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 for 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
ST4 Spear: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 for 1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8
SG5 vs Lex
Spear: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 for 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 Crit! 1d8 = [4] Total 11











*OOC:*


Only a couple more to go. I should be able to roll the round tomorrow, promise!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 16, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 4

Valrin grunted as he was bit, losing air. He needed to get free or kill this thing! But it was faster in the water than him. Valrin flexed, bursting free of the sahuagin’s grip. He stabbed at the fish man to keep it away, and kicked for the surface.

***

*Exhaustion 1:* Disadvantage on ability checks.

Rage: +2 melee damage, resist B/P/S damage
Frenzy: extra bonus action attack
Didn’t notice Doc Halfhand transform into a giant octopus.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Con save vs drowning: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
Action: Escape grapple
Athletics, advantage and disadvantage cancel: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16
Move: Swim 15’ to the surface (25’ underwater)
Bonus Action: Frenzy attack
Ice spear two hands rage: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 35/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2020)

*Thorbin & the Ship's Mate*

Seeing that the ship's defenders would quickly be overwhelmed, Thorbin shoved his way past Ludz, grabbed the netting on the stack of crates of whale-fat, and flung himself up onto the ship's forecastle. He thrust his pike into two fish-men who had Barrie the mate, surrounded next to the ship's ballista. Both creatures died, impaled on the pike, and Barrie nodded to Thorbin, loaded his hand crossbow, and shot one of the larger fish-men that was down on the main deck.

*Everyone else*

This rallied the ship's defenders, who finally held their own for the moment. Two guards and a crewman (all that was left on deck, among several dead) held back five of the things, while a sixth jumped through the open hatch. Iyatisi, the ship's cleric, cast a blessing from Waukeen on the lone guard and unfortunate remaining prisoners, and took refuge in a forward compartment. Two of the prisoners were manacled, and they shuffled aftward, leaving the guard and one prisoner to defend themselves against a rather large, mean-looking fish-man.

In the hold, the Captain and four crew were madly working to patch the hole in the hull, but they quickly realised that it was safe for now, with a frozen block of ice sealing the wound, and that they couldn't quite get their planks into place with the ice there. They could hear the commotion above them, so the captain ordered them to grab what weapons they could, and they moved for the ladder.

Outside, to Burton's surprise, the guard who had been mauled by the whale came to the surface next to him, alive. The grizzled veteran grunted at him, *"Boost me up on t'the dock, an I'll pull ya up after."*

Further away in the water, one of the guards who had gone under right at the start, also surfaced, having miraculously survived being drowned by a fish-man who had pulled him down when he'd fallen in.









*OOC:*


I think that'll do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2020)

*GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack!*
     


Spoiler: Map of Revel's End Docks







(General Features *Visibility*: Clouds, Sleet, Spray (Dim Light); 
*Terrain:* Slippery dock; crowded debris-covered ship's deck (Difficult); Cliffs (160 foot drop);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)*
(Prisoners)
(287) *Burton* AC13/16/21 HP 13/28 HD 3/3 PP 13 SS 2/2 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
(299) *Jathlin* AC11 HP 15/26 HD 3/3 PP16 SS 4/4 2/2
(284) *Py'Cott* AC11 HP 31/31 HD 3/3 PP12* 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
- *Red Ghost* AC16 HP 0/1 (gone)
(295) *Thorbin* AC17 HP 38/38 HD 3/3 PP12 R 2/2
(137) *Valrin* AC15 HP 33/41 HD 3/3 PP12 R 2/3
(Staff/Guest)
*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)
Lex* AC16 HP23/34 THP 12/12
*Doc Halfhand* AC12* HP 34/34 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 4/4 3/3 WS 2/2

*DocWolf* AC15 HP 37/37 PP15 PacTac
*DocBear* AC11 HP 34/34 PP15
*DocOck* AC11 HP 21/52 PP
*Razum* AC15 HP 27/27 HD 3/3 PP17
(NPCs - Prison)
*Prisoner Volunteers (3)* AC11 HP (see below)
-*177* 32/32; *248* 32/32; *259* (dead)
*Junior Guards (4)*  AC16 HP (see below) PP12 +3;1d8+1
-*Ludz* 11/11; *JG1* 11/11; *JG2* 11/11; *JG3* (Dead);
*Prison Guards (6)* AC15 HP (see below) 22+4;1d6+2
-*PG1* 32/32; *PG2* 14/32; *PG3* 22/32; 
-*PG4* (dead); *PG5* 4/32; *PG6* 32/32; 
*Veteran Guards (6)* AC17 HP (see below) PP 12 2@ +5;1d10+3
-*VG1* 22/58 (d); *VG2* 18/58; *VG3* 50/58;
-*VG4* 58/58; *VG5* 58/58; *VG6* 58/58;
(Notes: VG1 was the one 'checking' for contraband; VG2 was chomped by the orca)
(NPCs - Ship)
*Captain* AC11 HP 4/9 PP12 +4;1d6+2
*Mate* AC13 HP 2/13 +4;1d6+2
*Cleric* AC11 HP 9/9 PP12; +2;1d4; SS 3/3
*Bosun* AC11 HP 32/32 PP10; +4;1d6+2
*Ordinary Crew (3)* AC11 HP (see below) PP11 +3;1d6+1
-*OC1* 6/6; *OC2* 6/6; *OC3* (dead); 
*Able Crew (5)* AC11 HP (see below) PP11 +3;1d6+1
-*AC1* 9/9; *AC2* 9/9; *AC3* (dead); *AC4* (dead); *AC5* (dead);
*Veteran Crew (3)* AC11 HP (see below) PP12 +4;1D6+2
-*VC1* 16/16; *VC2* 3/16; *VC3* (dead)
*New Prisoners (6)* AC10; HP (see below)
-*292* (dead); *293* 9/9; *294* 9/9; 
-*296* (dead); *297* (dead); *298* 9/9





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * Damage Taken * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Name * AC * HP * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)
King Crab* AC16 HP 30/38; 2@+5;2d6+3, grab (dc12)
*Sahuagin CrabRider* AC14 HP 26/32 +5; 1d10+3
*Orca* AC12 HP 0/28 (dead)
*Sahuagin Priestess* AC12 HP 0/33 (dead)
*Sahuagin Grunts (8)* AC12 HP (see below)
-*SG1* 14/18; *SG2* 18/18; *SG3* 18/18; *SG4* 10/18;
-*SG5* 18/18; *SG6* (dead); *SG7* (dead); *SG8* (dead);
*Sahuagin Drowners (8)* AC12 HP (see below)
-*SD1* 22/22; *SD2* 10/22; *SD3* 1/22; *SD4* 22/22;
-*SD5* (dead); *SD6* (dead); *SD7* (dead); *SD8* (dead);
*Sahuagin Thugs (4)* AC12 HP (see below) 2@+5;1d8+3
-*ST1* 22/32; *ST2* 32/32; *ST3* 32/32; *ST4* 20/32;


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 17, 2020)

Py'Cott chortles a bit as he feels Red Ghost fade, it always gets their goat when they waste time stabbing the wrong guy.

Unfortunately for Lex, the fishman that breached up next to them found a creature of flesh and blood to sink his spear into. Py'Cott turned to face the newly presented foe, locking gazes with him, as Red Ghost formed from below the docks, and stabbed the fishman in the back.









*OOC:*


 Re-Summoned Red Ghost into AN16 using a bonus action, then used Unleash incarnation

Attacking with Pike, using Unleash Incarnation.: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D10+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
1D10+3 = [4]+3 = 7


Dang, missed that first attack by one, still worth trying for it though!


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 17, 2020)

Burton starts when the guard emerges right next to him, and he is about to swing his rapier just before realizing this is no enemy.

Not that moving his fine weapon in the freezing water is so easy. He lets the weapon go and it sinks quickly to the water depths below; Burton knows he can summon it back whenever he wants.

Quickly prisoner 287 helps the guard onto the docks, so that they both can escape the clutches of these monstrous fish creatures.









*OOC:*


Taking the Aid Another action to help the guard (VET.G.2) onto the docks, so that he can keep his promise and help Burton out.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 18, 2020)

Doc Halfhand lashes out at one of the attackers surrounding him, and is unable to operate his extra limbs as he intends.









*OOC:*


Giant Octopus form. HP 11. HP: 21/52.

Attack (not fish woman but one of the other attackers): 1d20+5=6 MISS.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 22, 2020)

Lex looks at the fishman in front of him. "Enjoy your grave," he says and icy chill, icier than the winds around here, engulfs him.

Chill Touch against SG5, necrotic damage: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 crit
1D8 = [8] = 8
Crit: 1D8 = [7] = 7


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 23, 2020)

Jathlin scans the dock and ship.  With no weapon or armor the pirate is hesitant to run into the fray.  Seeing that the sailors on the ship are being pressed by numerous foes Jathlin extends his hand and speaks words of power.  A slight rumble of thunder rings out and a spectral cutlass materializes near the sahaugin.  The weapon lashes out at one of the fishmen.  Jathlin looks towards the sahaugin that had been threatening him in the water and calls another burst of radiant fire to spring up around the closest.









*OOC:*


Using my bonus action to cast Spiritual Weapon to appear near AL7 or as close as I can get to those three enemies.  It will then attack the closest enemy.
Spiritual Weapon attack and damage: 1d20+6 *11* 1d8+4 *10*

Jathlin will then cast Sacred Flame at SD2.  It will need to make a DC 14 Dex save or take Sacred Flame damge: 1d8 *3*.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 23, 2020)

Thorbin screams a war cry. This ship will be his, and all enemies will perish! He yells to the other combatants “Brothers, let us open the path to our those below deck!” The then proceeds with the slaughter.









*OOC:*




move: as required to fight. He’ll maintain a 10 ft distance whenever possible

Action: first attack: attack 20, damage 25 plus 6 divine fury damage to fist target hit during the round

Bonus action: Pole arm master attack: attack 20, damage 18, (or 23 damage if first target from first attack died (from GWM))

pole arm master reaction attack if enemy comes within reach: attack 17, damage 26

Question: can you please highlight on the map the opening to access below deck? Thanks


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 24, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 5

Having gotten free of the fish man, Valerian continued to kick up for the surface, needing air. He felt his rage melting away, his body tiring with exhaustion. But he hit the surface and gulped for air, heading for the dock.

***

OOC: Rage ends early because I didn’t attack and wasn’t damaged, so another level of exhaustion. But I’m on the surface again.

*Exhaustion 1:* Disadvantage on ability checks.
*Exhaustion 2:* Speed halved.

Didn’t notice Doc Halfhand transform into a giant octopus.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Action: Dash and break the surface.
Move: Swim 15’ toward the surface (10’ underwater)
Bonus Action:





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 33/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2020)

*On the ship*

Thorbin thrust his pike over the railing and into one of the larger fish-men, who turned and snarled up at him. With a quick jab, he thrust it again and the creature fell on the deck. This freed up one of the prison guards, who took the opportunity to climb the ladder to the forecastle and stand behind Thorbin. He loaded his crossbow and put a quarrel into the arm of one of the fish-men on the deck below. This caused the creature to drop his spear, but not to give up the fight; it dove on another guard and scratched him horribly. The ship's mate cursed, as he could not find a good angle with the ballista to fire it down onto the main deck, so he reloaded his hand-crossbow and fired into the crowd, wounding another fish-man.

Thorbin could see through the open hatch that the guards and prisoners (who had been his unfortunate standing bunk-mates for a long voyage) were no match for the vicious fish-man that had jumped down. The creature was positively mauling the lone guard, while a brave prisoner swung a board at its back. The other prisoners cowered out of Thorbin's sight, but a flash of light that seared the fish-man showed him that the ship's cleric was in the fight.

Below them, another deck down, Captain Halehearty led a crewman up the hold's ladder to join the fight as well, and the halfling captain thrust his sword into the fish-man's leg as he rolled across the lower deck's floor. In the hold below, three other crew manned the ship's pumps, making headway now with the breach pugged with ice.

*On the docks*

Py'Cott summoned the Red Ghost, who thrust a pike into the back of the fish-man who had speared Lex. The fish-man recoiled, and Lex cast a spell that pulled the life out of the thing. Further up the dock, Jathlin summoned a flying cutlass and sent it up on the ship's deck to help out there. A fish-man was attempting to follow him out of the water, so he struck it with searing flame. Still the thing came, reaching out of the water to grab at him, but Razum suddenly threw a dart into its eye, and it fell back into the water, floating on the surface dead.

A nearby fish-man thought better of joining its companion, and instead climbed the ship's rudder and over the rail onto the quarterdeck.

*In the water*

Ludz tried in vain to pull a surviving guard out of the water while Burton boosted the guard onto the dock and waited for his turn. The fish-man behind him stabbed him with a spear (9 damage) and then rough hands hauled him up onto the dock. The fish-man turned on the octopus, and a crowd of them stabbed, clawed, and chomped at the shape-shifted goliath until they tore him tentacle-from-tentacle, and Doc Halfhand remained, only mildly battered (23 damage total). From up on the cliff, a lucky quarrel fired by one of the guards struck a fish-man next to him, and he had a moment to avoid being fully surrounded.

Valrin made one final thrust of his ice-breaker into the fish-man who held his legs, and he kicked away. He was deep - very deep - and it was dark and cold. He was nearly out of breath, and his ears were ringing. He struggled for the surface as quickly as he could.

*On the Cliffs*

The crabrider pointed his trident skyward and the crab scuttled quickly up the cliffside, nearing the top. The guards loaded and fired their crossbows furiously, but firing directly downward was difficult (it was dangerous to get too close to the ledge with the winds as they were) and few quarrels found their mark.

The lift's wheel turned, and the lift reached the halfway point (80 feet up) while the dwarf bossun cursed his luck that he was stuck inside, while a battle raged on without him.

        *GM:*  Resolutions
     


Spoiler: Allies



(PCs)
*Burton* helps *VG2* up, gets on dock
*DocH* missed (tentacle)
*Jathlin* missed (spirit weapon) & did 3 (flame) to *SD2
Lex* did 15 (chill) to *SG5 *(dead)
*Py'Cott* summoned *Red Ghost* who did 7 (pike) to *SG5
Razum* did 16 (dart) to *SD2* (dead)
*Thorbin* did 31 & 18 (pike) to *ST2* (dead)
*Valrin* did 5 (spear) to *SD3* (dead) & swam (now 25' down)
(NPCs - Ship's Crew)
*Captain* did 4 (sword) to *ST1
Mate* did 6 (xbow) to *SG4
Cleric* did 4 (flame) to *ST1
Bosun* rode lift
*OC1* rode lift
*OC2* missed (sling) *ST1
AC1* pumped water
*AC2* pumped water
*VC1* pumped water
*VC2* missed (club) *SG1*
(NPCs - Prisoners)
*P177* lift wheel (to 80 feet)
*P248* lift wheel (to 80 feet)
*P293* dodged
*P294* dodged
*P298* did 4 (club) to *ST1*
(NPCs - Guards)
*Ludz* helped *PG4
JG1* lift wheel (to 80 feet)
*JG2* dodged
*PG1* missed (sword) *ST1
PG2* missed (sword) *SG3
PG3* missed (xbow) *SD2
PG4* failed to climb out
*PG5* missed (pike) *Crab
VG1* did 8 (xbow) to *SG3
VG2* pulled *Burton* out
*VG3* did 6 (xbow) to *CrabRider
VG4* missed (xbow) *CrabRider
VG5* did 7 (xbow) to *ST4
VG6* missed (xbow) *ST4*





Spoiler: Enemies



(BGs)
*Crab* climbed (to 150 feet up) 
*CrabRider* commanded crab (extra move)
*SG1* missed (spear) *VC1
SG2* missed (spear) *PG2
SG3* did 7 (spear) to *PG2
SG4* did 6 (spear) to *PG2
SG5* died
*SD1* climbed onto sterncastle
*SD2* died
*SD3* died
*SD4* did 4 & 5 (claw) to *Doctopus
ST1* did 8 & 12 (claw) to *PG1
ST2* died
*ST3* did 9 to *Burton* & 8 (spear) to *Doctopus
ST4* did 6 (spear) to *Doctopus*





Spoiler: Rolls



SD4
Claw vs Doctopus: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 for 1D4+2 = [2]+2 = 4
Claw vs Doctopus: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19 for 1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5
ST3
Spear vs Burton: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 for 1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Spear vs Doctopus: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8
ST4
Spear vs Doctopus: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 miss
Spear vs Doctopus: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 for 1d8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
(All others rolled by my son with dice)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2020)

*GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack!*
     


Spoiler: Map of Revel's End Docks







(General Features) *Visibility*: Clouds, Sleet, Spray (Dim Light); 
*Difficult Terrain*: Slippery dock; crowded debris-covered ship's deck; Cliffs 
*Elevation*: (160 foot drop);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)*
(Prisoners)
(287) *Burton* AC13/16/21 HP 4/28 HD 3/3 PP 13 SS 2/2 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
(299) *Jathlin* AC11 HP 15/26 HD 3/3 PP16 SS 4/4 2/2
(284) *Py'Cott* AC11 HP 31/31 HD 3/3 PP12* 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
- *Red Ghost* AC16 HP 1/1
(295) *Thorbin* AC17 HP 38/38 HD 3/3 PP12 R 2/2
(137) *Valrin* AC15 HP 33/41 HD 3/3 PP12 R 2/3 EXH 2
(Staff/Guest)
*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)
Lex* AC16 HP23/34 THP 12/12
*Doc Halfhand* AC12* HP 32/34 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 4/4 3/3 WS 2/2
-*DocWolf* AC15 HP 37/37 PP15 PacTac
-*DocBear* AC11 HP 34/34 PP15
-*Doctopus* AC11 HP 0/52 PP
*Razum* AC15 HP 27/27 HD 3/3 PP17
(NPCs - Prison)
*Prisoner Volunteers (3)* AC11 HP (see below)
-*177* 32/32; *248* 32/32; *259* (dead)
*Junior Guards (4)*  AC16 HP (see below) PP12 +3;1d8+1
-*Ludz* 11/11; *JG1* 11/11; *JG2* 11/11; *JG3* (Dead);
*Prison Guards (6)* AC15 HP (see below) 22+4;1d6+2
-*PG1* 12/32; *PG2* 1/32; *PG3* 22/32; 
-*PG4* 4/32; *PG5* 32/32; *PG6* (dead); 
*Veteran Guards (6)* AC17 HP (see below) PP 12 2@ +5;1d10+3
-*VG1* 22/58 (d); *VG2* 18/58; *VG3* 50/58;
-*VG4* 58/58; *VG5* 58/58; *VG6* 58/58;
(Notes: VG1 was the one 'checking' for contraband; VG2 was chomped by the orca)
(NPCs - Ship)
*Captain* AC11 HP 4/9 PP12 +4;1d6+2
*Mate* AC13 HP 2/13 +4;1d6+2
*Cleric* AC11 HP 9/9 PP12; +2;1d4; SS 3/3
*Bosun* AC11 HP 32/32 PP10; +4;1d6+2
*Ordinary Crew (3)* AC11 HP (see below) PP11 +3;1d6+1
-*OC1* 6/6; *OC2* 6/6; *OC3* (dead); 
*Able Crew (5)* AC11 HP (see below) PP11 +3;1d6+1
-*AC1* 9/9; *AC2* 9/9; *AC3* (dead); *AC4* (dead); *AC5* (dead);
*Veteran Crew (3)* AC11 HP (see below) PP12 +4;1D6+2
-*VC1* 16/16; *VC2* 3/16; *VC3* (dead)
*New Prisoners (6)* AC10; HP (see below)
-*292* (dead); *293* 9/9; *294* 9/9; 
-*296* (dead); *297* (dead); *298* 9/9





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * Damage Taken * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Name * AC * HP * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)
King Crab* AC16 HP 30/38; 2@+5;2d6+3, grab (dc12)
*Sahuagin CrabRider* AC14 HP 20/32 2@+5; 1d10+3
*Orca* AC12 HP 0/28 (dead)
*Sahuagin Priestess* AC12 HP 0/33 (dead)
*Sahuagin Grunts (8)* AC12 HP (see below) 2&+3; 1d4+1
-*SG1* 14/18; *SG2* 18/18; *SG3* 10/18; *SG4* 4/18;
-*SG5* 0/18 (dead); *SG6* (dead); *SG7* (dead); *SG8* (dead);
*Sahuagin Drowners (8)* AC12 HP (see below)
-*SD1* 22/22; *SD2* 0/22 (dead); *SD3* 0/22 (dead); *SD4* 22/22;
-*SD5* (dead); *SD6* (dead); *SD7* (dead); *SD8* (dead);
*Sahuagin Thugs (4)* AC12 HP (see below) 2@+5;1d8+3
-*ST1* 20/32; *ST2* 0/32 (dead); *ST3* 32/32; *ST4* 13/32;


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 30, 2020)

Py'Cott spits at the ever raising lift above the docks. "They intend to sacrifice us, for their escape!"

The half orc picks up the spear off the dead fishman, angrily throwing it into the side of a still living one in the water.

"I'm retreating to the ship." He grimly explains before walking down the dock. "At least we won't be exposed in there."









*OOC:*


 That's a meaty blow.
Spear, thrown attack.: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 30, 2020)

*Lex* AC16 HP34/34 THP 1/12 SP 3/4 2/3

*"There's a block of ice sticking out of the hull making the ship list to the side. I'll stay here rather then slip and fall into the sea."* Lex looks back up at the charging crab. He's too far away now, damn that dead fishman who stopped him last round. He instead sends a chaos bolt at one of the thugs (3) harrying the octopus.


2nd level Chaos bolt at S. Thug 3: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
2D8+2D6 = [4, 7]+[6, 2] = 19 (force damage)


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 30, 2020)

Burton climbs up the docks with the help of the guard, and before standing up produces a small piece of leather from an old shoe that was tucked away in his current right shoe. His cold cough is both genuine -- he's freezing, especially having just emerged from the ice cold water -- and a way to disguise his eldritch muttering as Burton conjures up a magical protection from attacks.

*"We're being slaughtered,"* he agrees with Py'Cott and Lex. *"We need protection, and allies."*

Not giving himself time to doubt the best direction, Burton follows Py'Cott towards the ship, conjuring his rapier back into his grasp with the flick of a wrist.









*OOC:*


Action: Cast the Mage Armour spell, increasing my AC to 16. Spell slots left: 1/2
Move: To the ship.
Bonus Action: Summon bonded weapon (rapier).

(287) *Burton* AC13/*16*/21 HP 4/28 HD 3/3 PP 13 SS 1/2 2W 1/1 AS 1/1

Note: When taking damage, as a Reaction Burton casts either Shield or Absorb Elements (depending on the type of damage taken).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 1, 2020)

Jathlin directs the spiritual weapon to attack the sahuagin directly in front of it.  He turns to face the creature following him out of the water just in time to see it take Razum's dart to the eye.  With no visible enemies near by Jathlin turns his attention to the others on the dock.  Seeing Burton injured and bleeding the pirate speaks a quick prayer to Valkur.  At the completion of the prayer healing energy suffuses Burton closing some of his wounds.  Jathlin then meets up with the others heading towards the ship.









*OOC:*


Bonus Action: Spiritual Weapon attack on SG2 and damage: 1d20+6 *20* 1d8+4 *5*.
Action: Casting Healing word: 1d4+4 *6*.
Move: Head with the others onto the ship.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2020)

Relentless, Thorbin continues to attack. He screams in anger as his first attack misses, but continues the onslaught.









*OOC:*


 move: as required to strike enemies, trying to remain at 10ft reach whenever possible. If all above deck are dead and he still has an action, he’ll attack enemies down the hatch if his weapon has enough reach, and he’ll jump down if it doesn’t

Action: first attack: attack 4, damage 20

Bonus action: Pole arm master attack: attack 17, damage 17 If attacking first target because first target attack missed, if new target because first one fell: damage 19

First Target hit this round: extra divine fury damage: 4 radiant

pole arm master reaction attack if enemy comes within reach: attack 19, damage 19


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 2, 2020)

Doc Halfhand finds himself in the water, not breathing and struggling to get afloat. The pain of the water in his lungs is nothing to pain he feels from having his tentacles torn off by the attackers.

It is a pain he has felt before, an imagined phantom pain residing two or three feet beyond where he currently perceives his limbs to be. He's not breathing, though, and the painis welcome.

With an effort of will, he regrows the octopus limbs, and lashes at one of his attackers.









*OOC:*


Bonus:back to octopus (no uses left).
Attack: 1d20+5=16. If a hit damage=2d6+3=14 and opponent is grappled and restrained.
HP: back to 52


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2020)

*On the Docks*

The mixed group on the dock collectively decided to return to the ship, and as they went, making their way across the slippery, weather-beaten boards, careful not to fall in again, they tried to help Doc Halfhand, who was in the water. Lex, who had stayed behind by the lift, sent a bolt of force into the largest fish-man who was thrusting a spear into the druid-turned-octopus (15 damage).

Py'Cott picked up a spear from a fallen foe and threw it into the same fish-man. This was followed by much of the group doing the same, until finally, the guard who had been mauled by the orca limped his way over to the fire-barrel, took a pike from the junior guard there (Ludz) and thrust it into the fish-man from behind, ending its thrashing.

Doc Halfhand, now fully an octopus again, wrapped his tentacles around another fish-man who had been surrounding him, and tore the thing apart. One remained, but it flailed uselessly among the octopus' writhing tentacles, unable to grab or scratch at him with its clawed, webbed hands.

On the other side of the dock, in the water, Valrin finally surfaced, letting out a huge gasp and coughing up cold seawater.

*On the cliff*

Glancing up the cliff, eyes squinting to the wind and sleet (a weather pattern that was unfamiliar to the deep gnome), Lex watched the crab and rider finally crest the ledge. He could hear the sound of the battle over the wind: men's cries of pain as the crab's claws caught them in a crushing grip. Though he could not see, he knew that the guards outnumbered the formidable creature and rider, and if they were at all competent (and he'd heard from the warden that they usually were), they would be fighting back with all they had.

He was right: the two closest guards had thrown aside their crossbows and drawn their swords as it crested the ledge. Now, though caught in its pincers, they fought back, hacking at the crab. One of them stabbed it in the eye, taking off the stalk. The other got a weaker blow in before the rider thrust his trident into him, yet still he fought on.

Nearly everyone on the cliff turned their attention on the crab and rider, but the junior guard and his two prisoner labourers continued to wind the wheel, and the lift rose past the halfway point.

*On the ship*

Thorbin vaulted over the rail from the forecastle and thrust his pike into a fish-man in the crowd on the main deck, saving the life of a guard who was surrounded, his only ally, a grizzled crewman, had finally fallen to the fish-men's spears. Spotting a fish-man who was heading for the ladder, Thorbin spun his pike and murdered the thing before it could go below. Standing over the open hatch now, Thorbin could see the progress of the battle below:

The large fish-man on the lower deck turned on the prisoner who had struck him with a make-shift club and thrust a spear through his body. The man had been Thorbin's cabin-mate through the many weeks they were at sea. His name was Tallow, a hardened smuggler from Baldur's Gate, having died as prisoner #298. His death gave Captain Halehearty and a guard the chance to get at the fish-man while he pulled his spear free, but the creature kept on fighting, though badly wounded.

The mate and the guard on the forecastle sent quarrels down into the crowd of fish-men on the main deck, and thinned the hoard by another foe while Jathlin's floating cutlass continued to hack at the fish-men from behind the crowd. The tide was finally turning on board the Gray Seagull.

        *GM:*  Resolutions
     


Spoiler: Allies



(PCs)
*Burton* armed & armoured up
*DocH* did 14 (tentacle) & grabbed *ST4* (dead)
*Jathlin* did 5 (sw) to *SG2* & healed *Burton* 6
*Lex* did 19 (CB force) to *ST3
Py'Cott* did 9 (spear) to *ST3
Razum* missed (dart) *ST3
Thorbin* did 21 (pike) to *SG3* & 19 to *SD1* (both dead)
*Valrin* dashed (swimming); Exh2
(NPCs - Guards)
*Ludz* helped *PG4
JG1* lift wheel (to 100 feet)
*JG2* missed (xbow) *Crab
PG1* did 9 (sword) to *ST1
PG2* did 6 (sword) to *SG2
PG3* missed (xbow) *ST3
PG4* climbed out; Exh2
*PG5* did 5 (pike) to *Crab
VG1* missed (xbow) *SG4
VG2* did 10 (pike) to *ST3* (dead)
*VG3* did 5 (sword) to *Crab
VG4* did 15 (sword crit) *Crab
VG5* missed (xbow) to *CrabRider
VG6* missed (xbow) *CrabRider*
(NPCs - Ship's Crew)
*Captain* did 8 (sword) to *ST1
Mate* did 7 (xbow) to *SG4* (dead)
*Cleric* missed (flame) to *ST1
Bosun* rode lift
*OC1* rode lift
*OC2* did 2 (sling) to *ST1
AC1* pumped water
*AC2* pumped water
*VC1* pumped water
*VC2* died
(NPCs - Prisoners)
*P177* lift wheel (to 100 feet)
*P248* lift wheel (to 100 feet)
*P293* dodged
*P294* dodged
*P298* died





Spoiler: Enemies



(BGs)
*Crab* did 22 (claw crit) to *VG3* & 6 (claw) to *VG4* both grabbed
*CrabRider* did 15 (trident) to *VG3
SG1* did 7 (spear) to *VC2* (dead)
*SG2* missed (spear) *PG2
SG3* died
*SG4* missed (spear) *PG2
SD1* died
*SD4* missed (claw) *Doctopus
ST1* did 7 (spear) to *PG1* & 10 to *P298* (dead)
*ST2* died
*ST3* did 10 & 5 (spear) to *Doctopus
ST4* died





Spoiler: Rolls



("PC"s)
Razum vs ST3
Dart: 2D20.LOW(1)+4 = [19, 1]+4 = 5 for 1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5[/url
(BGs)
S.Grunts[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=244964]
SG1 Spear vs VC2: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 for 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7
SG2 Spear vs PG2: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6 miss
SG4 Spear vs PG2: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 miss
S.Drowners
SD4 Claw vs Doctopus: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 miss
SD4 Claw vs Doctopus: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 miss
S.Thugs
ST1 Spear vs PG1: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 for 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
ST1 Spear vs P298: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 for 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
ST3 Spear vs Doctopus: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 for 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
ST3 Spear vs Doctopus: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 for 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
(NPCs - Prison Guards)
J.Guards
JG2 XBow vs Crab: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4 miss
P.Guards
PG1 Sword vs ST1: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8 miss
PG1 Sword vs ST1: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12 for 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9
PG2 Sword vs SG2: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12 for 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
PG2 Sword vs SG2: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 miss
PG3 Xbow vs ST3: 2D20.LOW(1)+2 = [10, 8]+2 = 10 miss
PG5 Pike vs Crab: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 for 1D10+2 = [3]+2 = 5
PG5 Pike vs Crab: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15 miss
V.Guards
VG1 XBow vs SG4: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11 miss
VG2 Pike vs ST3: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 for 1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10
VG2 Pike vs ST3: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9 miss
VG3 Sword vs Crab: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
VG3 Sword vs Crab: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10 miss
VG4 Sword vs Crab: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 Crit! 2D8+3 = [8, 4]+3 = 15
VG4 Sword vs Crab: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 miss
VG5 Xbow vs CrabRider: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9 miss
VG6 XBow vs CrabRider: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8 miss
(NPCs - Ship's Crew)
Captain Halehearty
Sword vs ST1: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16 for 1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
Mate
Xbow vs SG4: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 for 1D6+2 = [5]+2 = 7
O.Crew2
Sling vs ST1: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19 for 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
(Anything missing was rolled by my son with dice)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2020)

*GM:*  *Encounter: Sahuagin Attack!*
     


Spoiler: Map of Revel's End Docks






(General Features) *Visibility*: Clouds, Sleet, Spray (Dim Light);
*Difficult Terrain*: Slippery dock; crowded debris-covered ship's deck; Cliffs
*Elevation*: (160 foot drop);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)*
(Prisoners)
(287) *Burton* AC13/(16)/21 HP 10/28 HD 3/3 PP 13 SS 2/2 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
(299) *Jathlin* AC11 HP 15/26 HD 3/3 PP16 SS 2/4 1/2
(284) *Py'Cott* AC11 HP 31/31 HD 3/3 PP12* 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
-*Red Ghost* AC16 HP 1/1
(295) *Thorbin* AC17 HP 38/38 HD 3/3 PP12 R 2/2
(137) *Valrin* AC15 HP 33/41 HD 3/3 PP12 R 2/3 EXH 2
(Staff/Guest)
*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)
Lex* AC16 HP34/34 THP 1/12 SS 3/4 3/3
*Doc Halfhand* AC12* HP 32/34 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 4/4 3/3 WS 2/2
-*DocWolf* AC14 HP 37/37 PP15 PacTac
-*DocBear* AC11 HP 34/34 PP15(adv.smell)
-*Doctopus* AC11 HP 37/52 PP14*
*Razum* AC15 HP 27/27 HD 3/3 PP17
(NPCs - Prison)
*Prisoner Volunteers (3)* AC11 HP (see below)
-*177* 32/32; *248* 32/32; *259* (dead)
*Junior Guards (4)*  AC16 HP (see below) PP12 +3;1d8+1
-*Ludz* 11/11; *JG1* 11/11; *JG2* 11/11; *JG3* (Dead);
*Prison Guards (6)* AC15 HP (see below) 2x+4;1d8+2
-*PG1* 5/32; *PG2* 1/32; *PG3* 22/32;
-*PG4* 4/32; *PG5* 32/32; *PG6* (dead);
*Veteran Guards (6)* AC17 HP (see below) PP 12 2@ +5;1d10+3
-*VG1* 22/58 (d); *VG2* 18/58; *VG3* 13/58;
-*VG4* 52/58; *VG5* 58/58; *VG6* 58/58;
(Notes: VG1 was the one 'checking' for contraband; VG2 was chomped by the orca)
(NPCs - Ship)
*Captain* AC11 HP 4/9 PP12 +4;1d6+2
*Mate* AC13 HP 2/13 +4;1d6+2
*Cleric* AC11 HP 9/9 PP12; +2;1d4; SS 3/3
*Bosun* AC11 HP 32/32 PP10; +4;1d6+2
*Ordinary Crew (3)* AC11 HP (see below) PP11 +3;1d6+1
-*OC1* 6/6; *OC2* 6/6; *OC3* (dead);
*Able Crew (5)* AC11 HP (see below) PP11 +3;1d6+1
-*AC1* 9/9; *AC2* 9/9; *AC3* (dead); *AC4* (dead); *AC5* (dead);
*Veteran Crew (3)* AC11 HP (see below) PP12 +4;1D6+2
-*VC1* 16/16; *VC2* 0/16 (dead); *VC3* (dead)
*New Prisoners (6)* AC10; HP (see below)
-*292* (dead); *293* 9/9; *294* 9/9;
-*296* (dead); *297* (dead); *298* 9/9





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * Damage Taken * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Name * AC * HP * PasPrc * Slots * (Notes)
King Crab* AC16 HP 30/38; 2@+5;2d6+3, grab (dc12)
*Sahuagin CrabRider* AC14 HP 20/32 2@+5; 1d10+3
*Orca* AC12 HP 0/28 (dead)
*Sahuagin Priestess* AC12 HP 0/33 (dead)
*Sahuagin Grunts (8)* AC12 HP (see below) 2&+3; 1d4+1
-*SG1* 17/18 (dead); *SG2* 7/18; *SG3* 0/18 (dead); *SG4* 0/18 (dead);
-*SG5* 0/18 (dead); *SG6* (dead); *SG7* (dead); *SG8* (dead);
*Sahuagin Drowners (8)* AC12 HP (see below)
-*SD1* 0/22 (dead); *SD2* 0/22 (dead); *SD3* 0/22 (dead); *SD4* 22/22;
-*SD5* (dead); *SD6* (dead); *SD7* (dead); *SD8* (dead);
*Sahuagin Thugs (4)* AC12 HP (see below) 2@+5;1d8+3
-*ST1* 1/32; *ST2* 0/32 (dead); *ST3* 0/32; *ST4* 0/32; (dead)


        *GM:*  *End Round Five; Begin Round Six*


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 4, 2020)

Unable to make it to the ship himself just yet, Py'Cott stops by the guards on the docks, and glances about for his misplaced snack.
Meanwhile, Red Ghost manages to make it past the gangplank and use the reach of his pike to strike at one of the fishmen still on the deck.









*OOC:*


 We are packed in as tight as sardines on that dock, heh.
Red Ghost Attacking with Pike: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 4, 2020)

Burton rushes right after the Red Ghost, past a blueish fellow who seems to be on their side coming down from the ship, and he narrowly avoids falling off the small ramp. A flick of his wrist and the dagger he threw into the water moments ago reappears in his free hand, and Burton throws it at a fish man aboard the ship.









*OOC:*


Move past Jathlin onto the ship: Acrobatics: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
Bonus action: Summon bonded weapon (dagger)
Action: Throw the dagger at sahuagin S.G.1: Thrown dagger: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
  Damage: 1D4+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 6, 2020)

In good conscience, Thorbin cannot allow the massacre below to continue. He jumps down the hatch, and goes after the big fishman, trying to impale it on his way down.









*OOC:*


 move: as required to jump down and strike the fishman down the hatch. He'll try to remain at 10ft reach whenever possible.

Action: first attack: attack 20, damage 19

Bonus action: Pole arm master attack 13 damage 17, if new target because first one fell: damage 23

First Target hit this round: extra divine fury damage; 4 radiant 

pole arm master reaction attack if enemy comes within reach: attack 18, damage 22


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 8, 2020)

Jathin again commands the spectral cutlass to slash at one of the fishman near it.  With the spiritual weapon commanded Jathlin moves up onto the ship and scans the are for a weapon.  As he scans the deck of the ship he conjures another burst of divine fire to erupt around the sahuagin his sword just attacked.









*OOC:*


Bonus Action: Attack SG2 Spiritual Weapon attack and damage: 1d20+6 *13* 1d8+4 *5*.
Perception Check: 1d20+6 *12*
Sacred Flame damge: 1d8 *4*.  SG2 must make a DC 14 dex save or take 4 radiant damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 8, 2020)

*Lex* AC16 HP34/34 THP 1/12 SP 3/4 2/3

Lex sends a ray of frost at the Doctopus' last enemy. It seems to slow him down a bit, if nothing else.

Cold damage, speed reduced 10 ft on a hit for one turn: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D8 = [1] = 1


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 9, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 6

Valrin swam to the dock and dragged himself out of the frigid water, panting and gasping for breath, his body aching with cold and exhaustion as he surveyed the fight. Some giant octopus was entangled with one of the last fishmen in the water, it looked like there was still some fighting on the ship, and fighting had started on the cliff top with the giant crab.

*“Any of you have crossbows?”* Valrin yelled to the guards as he leaned on his ice breaker.

***

*Exhaustion 1:* Disadvantage on ability checks.
*Exhaustion 2:* Speed halved.

Didn’t notice Doc Halfhand transform into a giant octopus.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Action: 
Move: To AK13
Bonus Action:





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 33/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2020)

*On the Ship*

The Red Ghost and Burton came aboard and joined the fight on the main deck; the ghost thrust a pike into one of the fish-men and Burton finished it with a well-placed thrown dagger.  Jathlin's flying cutlas cut at the back of the last remaining fish-man as that creature leaped on (and murdered) a prison guard before being shot down by another guard's quarrel from up on the forecastle.

Thorbin dove down the hatch and thrust his pike through the body of the large fish-man down there. He stood over the body of the dead prisoner and looked around wildly for another target, but all that remained was a few cowering prisoners, the ship's captain, and a wounded guard. (The ship's cleric was there too, but she was hiding behind a forward bulkhead.) Below him, the few remaining crew worked the ship's pump, keeping ahead of the mostly-plugged leak.

The ship was free of attackers now, and would be saved from sinking.

*On the Docks*

Py'Cott found where he had left his block of whale-fat, and he scooped it up. Valrin, gasping and exhausted, pulled himself up onto the dock. In the water the giant octopus struggled with a lone fish-man, and the guards on the dock (perhaps listening to Valrin's frustrated request for crossbows) finally got themselves organised and filled it full of quarrels. Bodies of fish-men, whale, guards, and a prisoner floated on or below the surface of the rough-waters, but no more threat remained there.

*On the Cliff*

The crab held two guards in its pincers and it turned around, squeezed, and then let them go. They fell shouting from the cliff to be dashed on the rocks and surf below. The rider slid off and for a moment, he looked like he would kill another guard as he made his way toward the lift's wheel, determined to get there for a reason known only to him. But the remaining guards mounted a strong defense, and they shot the fish-man down before he could complete his goal.

Now, only the crab remained, still hanging from the precipice. Down on the forecastle of the Gray Seagull, the mate cranked the ballista around and aimed it for the crab, launching the bolt which soared true and struck the crab in the mouth. It clung for a moment, gurgling foam, and then fell, landing with an enormous splash on the back of its shell before sinking out of sight below the crashing waves.

*End*

There was a moment of silence while nearly everyone recovered from the shock of it all. Then Ludz, the young prison guard yelled and cheered, *"We won!"*

And others joined in, nodding and congratulating each-other.

        *GM:*  End of Encounter


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 10, 2020)

Lex looked at the sinking crab, "Such a waste of crab meat."


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 10, 2020)

Py'Cott tears off a piece of fat and stuffs it in his maw.
"Shm, rlly..." Shame really, the half-orc mutters through chewing, before handing another piece to Lex.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 10, 2020)

Lex nods as he bites into it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2020)

Hearing from above that victory was theirs, Thorbin spontaneously screams a victory cry. Quickly, he assessed the situation and sees Tallow, the hardened smuggler from Baldur's Gate bleeding in from of him. He jumps on his knees next to the man and tries to tend to his wounds. “Come on Tallow, stay with us!” 

 It’s obvious that the man’s injuries far outweigh his skills, so he signals the cleric to come and help.. “Help him man, I still need to drink with him to celebrate his bravery” He says, genuinely concerned.










*OOC:*


 here’s a heroic natural 1 on the medecine check: 3 ;-)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2020)

The octopus pulls itself onto the doc, its black stripes menacing against the pale colour of its flesh. As the water pours off its body, onto the creosote-stained wood of the pier, and through the cracks into the sea, it searches for a target. Any of the invaders remaining. 

Seeing none, the octopus sighed its relief, and began to deflate. Soon Doc Halfhand was lying on the pier, on his back, looking up at the sky. 

He coughs, as if he is beginning to speak, and salt water emerges from his lungs. 

As he sits up, he tries again. 

"Anything more on the ship that needs unloading?" asks the tired goliath.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 11, 2020)

"No rush really, Doc," Lex says. "The lift still has to reach the top and then descend."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2020)

"That's good" says Doc, stretching out his hand and reaching to the sky. Again he spits up water. 

"Wonder if any of  the new prisoners are going to be trouble," he says, looking at the carcasses floating on the surf in the harbour.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 11, 2020)

Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 0

Valrin grunted as he straightened up, filling his lungs with cold air. *“We need blankets. Anyone in the water is going to be dead in fifteen minutes,”* he pointed out, stumbling over to the fire in the barrel. *“They should be put in the warm hold, or sent back inside.”*

***

*Exhaustion 1:* Disadvantage on ability checks.
*Exhaustion 2:* Speed halved.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Action: 
Move: 
Bonus Action:





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 33/41
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 11, 2020)

Burton lowers his weapon when it appears the fishfolk have been defeated, at least for now.

*"Well done, chaps,"* he accidentally slips back into his old Waterdhavian posh accent. With an awkward grin to the veteran guard who helped him out of the freezing water, Burton hands over his rapier.

*"Back to work, eh?"* prisoner 287 says meekly while rubbing some life back into his cold limbs.









*OOC:*


Assuming we will have the time for a short rest soon, Burton uses his Second Wind to regain *13* hit points.

(287) Burton AC13/*16*/21 HP 17/28 HD 3/3 PP 13 SS 1/2 2W 0/1 AS 1/1


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 11, 2020)

*"Say, there's a big block of ice in the hold. I doubt it's all that warm in there,"* Lex says. Lex casts message at one of the guards up top who is probably peering over the cliffside looking at the sinking crab. (If none are doing that, he targets someone in the elevator. _"We need blankets down here immediately. See what you can do. You can reply once to this message." _He then says, *"Were there any blankets in the crates?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 11, 2020)

*Py'Cott & Lex*

The whale-fat tasted very odd to Lex, and it did strange things to his stomach, which began to burble. The big orc seemed happy with it, until one of the guards said, *"Hey, we need that for the lights. Wrap it up."

Thorbin & Valrin*

The ship's cleric, Iyatisi was an acolyte of Waukeen, goddess of trade, and not the best healer. She said to Thorbin, *"I am sorry, but there is nothing that I can do for him. I must help the cold and the injured."*

She went up the ladder to the main deck. She had never been so far north in her life, and the cold hit her hard. So too did the carnage above. A full two-thirds of the ship's crew had not survived the battle, and their bodies, and those of their attackers, littered the deck, along with the blocks and cordage of the ruined crane.

Still, she offered what aid she could, using her minor magical ability to dry Valrin's clothes.

*Burton, Razum, & Doc Halfhand*

Before unloading could continue, it seemed important to some to retrieve the bodies of the guards and crew. Burton was given a hook on a long pole, and he began the grizzly task of pulling the bodies in to the dock, so Doc Halfhand and a guard could haul them out. Razum checked them for signs of life while taking note of who they were. The cold quickly began to take its toll on those who had been in the water, and Burton found that his hands were begging to shake.

*On the Cliff*

It wasn't long before the lift reached the top, and not long after the prison erupted with guards, as the warden came to see what had happened. She took charge of the situation immediately, and she began to call for those who had been worse exposed to the elements to be brought in to see the new doctor.

Before anyone could be brought up, though, the lift needed to be unloaded, which took some time. The bosun, a proud dwarf, hated that he had spent the whole fight locked in a box, and he took his frustration out on the guards who helped him to unload by cursing at them.









*OOC:*


Everyone who went in the water will have to roll a dc14 con save or gain a level of exhaustion. Valrin can have advantage, for Iyatisi's help (it was only a cantrip). I'll give Doc advantage as well, for having been an octopus for most of it. Burton and some surviving guards don't get that luxury yet. Does Jathlin resist cold, or just have a swim speed?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 11, 2020)

*Lex*

Lex, through some ingenuity and by communicating telepathically with his friend, the warden, after she appeared, managed to get blankets more quickly secured for those who had been exposed to the worst of the elements. Some were discovered still aboard the ship.









*OOC:*


I will knock the DC down to 12.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 11, 2020)

Jathlin watches the last of the enemies get cut down and sighs.  He shivers uncontrollably adrenaline no longer overriding the damp clothes and icy wind.  As his teeth chatter he holds out his hand.   Slowly at first and then increasing trickles of water pull off his skin and from his clothes pooling into his palm and form into a small sphere.  As the last of the water pools into his hand he moves to the edge of the ship and drops the sphere into the sea.  He then moves to the cargo hatch.

*"Captain get ready to patch that hole.  Yell up when you are prepared and the block of ice will melt."*









*OOC:*


Going to use Shape Water to pull the water out of my wet clothes and off of my body.  Let me know if this wouldn't work.
Con Save: 1d20+3 *20*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2020)

Doc casts Produce Flame, and has a small fire glowing inches ab ove his shivering fist, offering some warmth to those who surround him.








*OOC:*


Doc Halfhand con vs DC 14: 1d20+2 (with advantage) = 12. 
Goliaths are acclimated to cold climates (Mountain Born).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 11, 2020)

Thorbin nods in appreciation “Thank you for your help”, He then turn to Tallow “Farewell friend, may the gods of battle welcome your brave soul”.

With that, he thrusts his pike into the large fish man to make sure he is dead. He glances quickly to see if the creature is holding anything that could be of use, picks it up if there is, and moves to the deck. There, he looks at his brothers in arms and screams again in victory “Honor to our dead brothers, and glory to those that live another day!”

As he moves about the deck, he thrusts his weapon into the fallen fish men,  also checking for useful items.

It is quite apparent that the proud barbarian has no intention of putting his pike down, at least for the momemt


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 11, 2020)

Py'Cott grumbles as he surrenders his snack. "Cursed human eyes, must be a pain to be afraid of the dark."


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 14, 2020)

Burton does what he can, but before long his hands are shaking too badly to hold onto the hook. It crashes onto the deck and Burton trembles, trying to apologize but the words have difficulty forming through his rattling teeth.









*OOC:*


Burton Con save: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5

Natural 1!  So 1 level of Exhaustion for Burton.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 14, 2020)

When the bodies had all been pulled from the sea (they threw back most of the bodies of the fish-men), they found that while the battle had been fierce, their losses had not been quite as bad as it seemed - certainly not as bad as it could have gone, under the circumstances:

The prison had lost five guards, and three prisoners (two of them newly arrived, including Tallow). The ship had fared relatively worse, having lost six of their twelve crew. By luck, and Thorbin's ferocious pike-play, the ship's four officers had all survived, though the Captain and Mate were both minorly injured. The loss of twelve people was unfortunate, of course, but the enemy had had twenty-two fishmen killed (including the priestess and the crab-rider) as well as the crab and the whale. A victory to be sure.

The Gray Seagull itself could be saved - but they could not hope to make the return voyage this late in the season with so small a crew remaining. The ship would have to remain docked at Revel's End until Spring. It would need near constant repair and monitoring, as the sea and ice could damage the hull. A small, rotating crew would need to remain aboard.

When Warden Marthannis arrived on the dock, she saw that many were suffering from exposure to the cold, and she immediately called for everyone who had been outside to be brought in. This was done with a few exceptions: Dogger, the bosun, would oversee the unloading of the ship, and a few crewmen would continue the repairs. 

Kriv Norixius, the dragonborn overseer, would take command of a double-sized group of guards and prisoners (chosen this time, rather than volunteers) to bring the remaining stores up. He was clearly unhappy about this, and his silver eyes glared at anyone who looked at him as he passed them by.

Soon, the new prisoners were shown to their cells, in the centre of the star-shaped prison, and the guests were shown to a series of rooms to the south. The new doctor was certainly willing to see to the injured, but as he had just arrived, anyone who felt well enough to avoid him was permitted to do so.

In the chaos, no one seemed to have remembered that Py'Cott had taken a conch from the priestess.









*OOC:*


They did, however, give him a once-over on his way in. Feel free to give me a dc11 slight-of-hand check to hide it, if you like, or hand it over as you go in. I'm not going to say that Lex doesn't know. He ought to. So that will be up to @jmucchiello.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 14, 2020)

Luck is a funny thing. Sometimes it ends you up in jail, other times it has you face to face with a raiding party of violent fishmen.

This time however, luck seemed to be on Prisoner 284's side. Py'Cott's old partner had became a better distraction than half-orc could have hoped for when he planted that comb into into Burton's greatcoat. Prisoner 287 had turned more blue than pink, making the Warden call back the volunteers, _immediately. _

In the shuffle back to the cells, while the fallen prisoners were being confirmed dead, Py'Cott managed to slip his trophy past the guard who had earlier ordered him to give up his snack. Already confident he had foiled Prisoner 284's  plot to smuggle something back, and further distracted by Prisoner 295 making a fuss over his weapons, the guard did a less than thorough job of patting down the half-orc, complaining about the smell the entire time. 

Py'Cott grumbled as he handed over the pike and the hook, but smiled on the way back to his cell.










*OOC:*


 Don't you hate it when you hit enter before you are done typing?
Slight of Hand: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 15, 2020)

Prisoner 137 - Valerian Thann
Revel’s End
End of autumn
Weather: Freezing and wet. Sleet. Rough water and sea spray. Fog
Round 0

Constitution save, advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [17, 15]+5 = 22

Valrin shivered and stood close to the fire. He was helped by the ship’s priestess, and he nodded his thanks to her. He shuffled with the others back topside and into the relative warmth of the prison. Even so, he huddled in his blanket in his cell.

*“Think we could get some hot soup or something?”* Valrin asked.

He found his small book in his cell and stub of pencil and crawled into bed.

***

*Exhaustion 1:* Disadvantage on ability checks.
*Exhaustion 2:* Speed halved.



Spoiler: Actions and rolls



Action: 
Move: 
Bonus Action:





Spoiler: Valrin Character Tracker



Valrin Thann Character Sheet
Prisoner 137
AC 15
HP 33/41    HD 3/3d12
Rage: 2/3/LR, Reckless Attack, Frenzy


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 15, 2020)

The blanket doesn't seem to help. But being back inside the prison, while not particularly warm, is infinitely better than freezing to  death outside, and ironically Burton is grateful to be back in his cell.

It takes a while for the shivering to stop, and longer still to feel warm again. Only then does Burton remember that Py'Cott placed something inside his clothes. Or was it taken by the guards when he came in? The cold and trembling may have prevented prisoner 287 from noticing that, but since he didn't get a speech the guards likely missed it.

Well, curiosity would have to wait. A nap, that seems like a good idea now...









*OOC:*


Unless something disturbs his nap, Burton takes a Short Rest. That doesn't remove the Exhaustion 1 (only a Long Rest does that), but it does give me a chance to regain more hp by using a Hit Die: 1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4

Stats (after SR):
(287) Burton AC13/*16*/21 HP 21/28 HD 2/3 PP 13 SS 1/2 2W 1/1 AS 1/1 Exh1 (Disadv ability checks)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 21, 2020)

Thorbin contemplated the victory, and enjoyed the feel of the pike in his hand. As he felt the battle fever wane, the bite from the elements started to dig deep. Even though he didn’t want to give up his weapon, it was obvious that he would not last long here alone on the run.

He spat on the ground as he gave is weapon to a guard “I’m giving it to you, because you all would not have been able to take it from me. Besides, we’re now brothers in arms, and where I come from, this means something”

With that, he followed the others and rejoiced when the temperature climbed inside.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 21, 2020)

When the heat has dried the clothes of those in the water, or at least taken the bite from the frost's formation, Doc Halfhand helps to secure the ship and any remaining cargo. He's able to lift things easily; s he works he wonders what prompted the attack. 

He asks the captain if such things are common on this route.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 22, 2020)

*Doc Halfhand*

Captain Halehearty looked out to sea, squinting against the icy spray, and answered the goliath, *"Common? No, not common at all. You hear tales of such things, but I have never seen Sahuagin before. Nor have I heard of them attacking so ferociously and at such great personal cost. They are raiders, certainly, and they will murder and rob those along the coast from time-to-time, but this..."*

He shook his head in wonder and left it there.

*Thorbin*

The guard took the pike from Thorbin with a look of relief. As the new prisoners were led into the prison for the first time, Thorbin found himself next to the guard who had survived the battle on the main deck, next to the ship's mate. The guard spoke into his ear from over his shoulder, *"You've made a friend here, mate. If you need anything, you just ask me. Name's Allard.

Burton*

Burton had a similar experience, having left an impression on a guard, though his came without any direct promises. The guard who he'd helped out of the water nodded to him in passing. He knew the guard's name to be Dales (a foundling's name, to be sure), and he was let by without a proper search. He found a comb, planted there by Py'Cott, for reasons unclear to Burton.

*Valrin* 

Prisoner 137 predated almost all the guards, as well as most of the prisoners. When he asked for soup, he got it, delivered by the shaky hand of a younger prisoner, and permitted by the guards who respected him. He returned to the warmth of his cell, which he had the luxury of occupying alone.

*Py'Cott*

Py'Cott could barely believe that no-one stopped him on the way to his cell. When he was alone, he pulled out the strange conch, and inspected it. Not only was it a very rare (above the sea, at least) and beautiful shell, but it had been meticulously and intricately carved with strange runes.









*OOC:*


I will be back to move things along, and to give you a better idea of the prison layout.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 22, 2020)

As the guards begin to gather the prisoners and distribute blankets Jathlin quickly says a prayer to Valkur.  He feels a warmth suffuse his body as his wounds close and the exhaustion from the battle recede.  He follows the guards into the prison.  He is ushered into a cell and lays down on the cot. He stares up at the ceiling.  After the excitement at the docks the calm was close to intolerable. 









*OOC:*


Cure wounds on self: 1d8+4 *11*


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 22, 2020)

Lex meanders to his quarters and drops off his stuff. He casts arcane lock on his door before leaving. He heads for the staff cafeteria, one must exist he muses.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *Thorbin*
> The guard took the pike from Thorbin with a look of relief. As the new prisoners were led into the prison for the first time, Thorbin found himself next to the guard who had survived the battle on the main deck, next to the ship's mate. The guard spoke into his ear from over his shoulder, *"You've made a friend here, mate. If you need anything, you just ask me. Name's Allard.*



Thorbin nods solemnly. He whispers back. “The name’s Thorbin, brother. One day, we’ll talk about the fight over some ale as men should.”


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 24, 2020)

A comb.

Curiously Burton holds it up for inspection, placing himself between the odd object and the entrance to his cell. He does not want the guards to see, but at the same time prisoner 287 wonders why Py'Cott planted this on him.

Does he look that bad? Sure, Burton has not spent as much time on his appearance lately, but one can only do so much without the luxuries of home. Maybe the half-orc thought it the most upsetting thing for him, to be without a proper comb and therefore, as a sort of peace offering, gave Burton this?

Using it on his hair, he does indeed enjoy the feeling of a wellmade comb through his hair once more. No more old worn makeshift things, but the real thing.

He sighs.

*"Guess I'll have to pay him back somehow,"* he mutters to himself.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 1, 2021)

It had been a better day than Py'Cott had planned for. Red Ghost got to stretch his legs (so to speak), and the fighter got to sink a real weapon into flesh. But sitting in his hands was the catch of the day. A marvelous trophy, the half-orc couldn't read the runes, but he saw the raw power that the shell could unleash. 

Not here though, or at least not now. The same anti-magic that kept Red Ghost tied up would hinder the shell. Best thing would be to keep it secret, hidden, and safe from prying eyes till the day it could be used.

Py'Cott stuffed his prize under his already too-thin mattress. If he was lucky, it might even off-set a lump to make the bed more comfortable.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


happy new year y'all!







As Thorbin walks in the prison, part of him regrets handing the pike over to the guard _maybe it would have been better to die in glorious battle_ he thinks to himself. _and again, these poor bastards are simply doing their jobs, and the gods have a plan for me_ he muses, as he tries to look for items that could potentially be used as weapons.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 16, 2021)

Doc Halfhand finishes his conversation with Captain Halehearty, and when the ship is empty, riding higher than it had been when it had been moored, he leaves him and returns to the prison. Halehearty chooses to stay with his ship. "Are you sure?" asks Doc. "You're not concerned about another attack?" But for now the captain stays.

And so it is only Doc and the lift operator as he begins the slow ascent to the prison. The light is drawn from a low winter sun, and seems to catch on where the giant crab's pincers had pressed into the soft stone, immediately above where its corpse can still be seen below. 

When he gets to the prison, Doc checks in. Security seems tight, but he is a known face, and he can trust he'll be given a meal if he asks for one. With the new faces, he has nothing to do and doesn't want to be in the way. He'll eat, introduce himself to the new doctor (whose presence will reduce the need for him at the prison), and touch base with the warden. 

He ensures the warden has a means of contacting him (he's used skywriting in the past, but Doc doesn't see the wizard who knew that spell, and perhaps he is no longer on staff) in case emergency food is required. After that, he will plan to return to the tundra, so that he can check his trapline.

[any of this of course might be interrupted at any time]


----------

